# Für mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde!



## done (23. September 2008)

*Liebe Rollenspieler und liebe Nicht-Rollenspieler, liebe Amaurea, lieber Jeffrey Steefel, liebe Codemaster-Crew, liebe Turbine-Crew, liebe Community Managers und liebe Gamemaster,*

Belegaer ist der einzige deutsche HDRO-Rollenspielserver. 
Er ist ein Geschenk an uns Rollenspieler, ein Phänomen in der HDRO-Welt. 
Wir Rollenspieler sind dankbar für diesen Server. Und wir wollen ihn erhalten.

Leider empfinden wir in letzter Zeit verstärkt, dass dieses Phänomen mehr und mehr Leute anzieht, die nicht in erster Linie aus der Neigung zum Rollenspiel, sondern aus Unwissen, Desinteresse oder schlimmstenfalls sogar aus Ignoranz auf den Rollenspielserver kommen.

Viele Nicht-Rollenspieler genießen die vermeintlich bessere Atmosphäre, andere sind daran interessiert auf dem Server besondere Taten als erster zu vollbringen.
Wieder andere kommen alleine deshalb, weil die Anzahl der Spieler auf Belegaer am höchsten zu sein scheint und dadurch eine Gruppenfindung und somit das Leveln einfacher sein kann. Es ist sogar schon so weit, dass man sich auf Belegaer ein besseres PvMP erhofft...
Rollenspiel ist dabei leider nie der ausschlaggebende Faktor.

Die Folgen sind leider deutlich spürbar und schädlich für das Rollenspiel.
Als erstes leidet die Atmosphäre. Wenn der Anteil der Leute steigt, die kein Rollenspiel betreiben, wird die Dichte des Rollenspiels unweigerlich sinken.
Wird Rollenspiel willentlich oder versehentlich oft genug gestört, wird es sich zurückziehen. 
Hat das Rollenspiel keine Überlebenschance, werden die Rollenspieler resignieren und fortgehen.

*Die Gründe im Einzelnen:*

*1. Die "Werbung" für Belegaer* 
Damit ist der Ruf von Belegaer gemeint. "Schnellster Server beim Ringkunden-Sammeln", "Aktives PVP auf Belegaer", "Server-Firstkills", "leichtere Gruppenfindung".
Dieser Ruf hat auch seine Schattenseiten. So etwas zieht Leute her deren Ziel nicht das Rollenspiel ist.  Und von Rollenspiel ist in diesen "Schlagzeilen" auch nichts zu lesen.

*2. Unwissenheit, Desinteresse, Ignoranz*
Es ist die Ausnahme, dass ein angehender HDRO-Spieler im Forum fragt, wofür eigentlich das "RP" vor dem Server Belegaer steht, wenn er es nicht schon vorher weiß. Und die wenigsten werden sich überhaupt darüber Gedanken machen, bis sie auf einen Rollenspieler treffen.
Die Leute, die lediglich die Atmosphäre konsumieren wollen und meinen, wenn sie nicht offensiv stören, ist das schon in Ordnung, liegen leider auch falsch.
Einigen Leuten ist das schlichtweg egal. Sie sind auf dem Server, weil sie dort als erste irgendetwas schaffen können. Oder weil ihre Freunde hier sind.
Sie wissen sehr wohl, dass es "eigentlich ein Rollenspielserver" ist, ignorieren das aber gekonnt.
Vielleicht meinen auch sie, dass sie niemanden stören, wenn sie nur innerhalb der Sippe durch Instanzen rushen, aber auch sie verwässern Belegaers Rollenspieldichte.
Außerdem ist kein Spieler immer vom Rest der Welt abgeschottet und stört das Rollenspiel spätestens dann, wenn er z. B. bei Glorfindel den Buff holt und Gandalf bei seiner Ankunft einen Satz Ohrfeigen erntet.
Das ist sicher ein extremes Beispiel, aber es ist vorgekommen und soll zeigen, dass eine Störung sehr schnell von der Hand geht.

*3. Rückzug des Rollenspiels aus der Öffentlichkeit*
Dass Rollenspiel-Veranstaltungen in Housing-Instanzen, sippenintern oder sonstwie weniger an der Öffentlichkeit stattfinden, hat sicher auch mehrere Gründe.
Einerseits wird sicher das Angebot "Housing-Instanz" in seinen Möglichkeiten genutzt, andererseits hofft man sicher auch, dass man dort weniger durch Nicht-Rollenspiel gestört wird.
Folge ist, dass das Rollenspiel weniger präsent ist.
Die Housing-Instanzen sind somit Segen und gleichzeitig Fluch.
Würde der Prozentsatz der Rollenspieler steigen, würde es vielleicht auch wieder das Rollenspiel mehr an die Öffentlichkeit bringen.


*Lösungansätze:*
Für viele Probleme sind wir selbst verantwortlich. Also, sowohl die Rollenspieler, als auch die Nicht-Rollenspieler.

Die Rollenspieler sind dafür verantwortlich, dass sie ihr Rollenspiel "im kleinen Kreis" halten, sich vor vermeintlichen Störern zurückziehen und somit auch wenig Chancen bieten, einen unerfahrenen Spieler an Rollenspiel heranzuführen.
Hier muss wieder an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen werden. In Gruppen mit offensichtlichen Nicht-Rollenspielern muss konsequent Rollenspiel betrieben werden. Gespräche müssen wenn möglich ins /sagen gebracht werden. Es muss mehr angespielt werden. Auch vermeintliche Nicht-Rollenspieler müssen angespielt werden. Neulinge müssen integriert und zum Mitspielen angeregt und ermutigt werden.
Es muss Offenheit gezeigt werden und es muss für Belegaer als Rollenspielserver geworben werden.
Das kann jeder Rollenspieler tun.

Die Nicht-Rollenspieler haben evtl. aus Unwissenheit den falschen Server gewählt. Sie glauben oder merken nicht, dass sie Rollenspiel stören oder verwässern und merken auch nicht, dass sie mit Rekordmeldungen noch mehr Nicht-Rollenspieler auf den Rollenspielserver locken.
Hier sollte überlegt werden, ob man sich gegebenenfalls umorientiert.
Entweder man findet Spaß am Rollenspiel, bringt sich ein und trägt mit dazu bei, oder man muss sehen, ob ein anderer Server vielleicht nicht doch die bessere Alternative ist. Man geht ja auch nicht an den FKK-Strand, wenn man sich nicht komplett ausziehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Neueinsteiger gilt es, sich zu informieren und abzuschätzen, ob man einen Rollenspielserver oder einen normalen Server als Heim für seinen Charakter wählt.

Codemasters/Turbine können auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen.
Glaubt bitte nicht, dass wir nicht dankbar sind. Wir sind sehr froh, dass es Rollenspielserver gibt.
Ebenso sind wir froh, dass es Housing-Instanzen gibt. Wir, wie auch ihr, machen unsere Erfahrungen damit und es werden auch weiterhin Vorschläge eingebracht, wie man sie noch besser machen kann.
Der GameMaster-Support für Rollenspiel-Events ist ebenso eine tolle Sache. (Auch wenn das Zeitfenster momentan ungünstig liegt.)
Die Hobbies und das Outfit-System. Das sind alles Dinge, die wir als Rollenspieler gerne nutzen.

Wir sind, wie gesagt, sehr froh, dass Rollenspiel unterstützt wird und wir wollen Rollenspiel behüten, beschützen und es wachsen sehen.
Wir hoffen, dass einige unserer Vorschläge auf offene Ohren treffen.

*Vorschläge*

*1. Vorbeugend*: 
- Ausführliche Bestätigung der Kenntnisnahme bei Charakter-Erstellung auf Rollenspielserver und die dort geltenden Regeln sowie die Konsequenzen bei wiederholtem Regelbruch
- deutlicher Hinweis auf der Webseite in der Serverübersicht
- deutlicher Hinweis im Launcher bei der Serverwahl

*2. Nachhaltig: *
- kostenloser Serverwechsel von Belegaer zu einem normalen Server
- häufigere Weltrundrufe zur Einhaltung der Rollenspiel-Regeln besonders zu Stoßzeiten
- konsequentes Durchsetzen der bereits vorhandenen besonderen Rollenspiel-Regeln

*3. Spieltechnisch *(das gehört eigentlich ins Vorschlagsforum, hat aber jeweils Rollenspielhintergrund):
- keine Pets in geschlossenen Räumen
- Orte wie das letzte heimelige Haus so umbauen, dass man nicht mehr von Ballustraden "fallen" kann
- Reiten in Thorin's Halle unmöglich machen
- Herabsetzen der Emote-Reichweite auf Sagen-Reichweite
- Waffen und Schilde im Outfit-System ein-/ausblenden
- Waffen ziehen und wegstecken auch ohne Kampf (per Knopfdruck)
- Option Schilde außerhalb des Kampfes auf dem Rücken zu tragen
- in Städten das Waffentragen nur mit entsprechendem Ruf erlauben

*4. Andere:*
- Rollenspiel-Eventunterstützung auch von 19-22 Uhr


Das erst einmal von unserer Seite.
Wir hoffen unsere Ideen treffen auf Verständnis und bewirken etwas.
Jeder - egal, ob Rollenspieler oder Nicht-Rollenspieler - spielt dieses Spiel, um Spaß zu haben.
Jeder Gamemaster, Community-Manager und jeder bei Turbine und Codemasters und selbst der olle Jeffrey Steefel, freuen sich sicher, wenn dieses Spiel vielen Leuten Spaß macht.
Wir haben im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten alle etwas dazu beizutragen.

*Für mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde!*
Rollenspieler auf Belegaer



> Tragt dieses Schreiben bitte weiter.
> Jeder darf es unverändert kopieren, wenn es noch irgendwo fehlt.
> Schaut aber vorher bitte gut nach.
> 
> Verteilt es auch in den Sippenforen oder per E-Mail an interessierte Freunde.




*Im Rahmen dieser Idee planen wir ein großes Fest auf Belegaer.*

Wer möchte dabei uns helfen das zu organisieren? 
Wer hat Spaß und Lust sich mit Musik, Tanz, Gedichten und Geschichten, Gaukelei und Taschenspielerei, Speisen und Trank daran zu beteiligen?
Auf welche Sippen können wir hier zählen?
Welche Einzeltalente haben Spaß daran mitzuhelfen?

Melden könnt ihr euch dafür am besten im Event-Bereich des Belegaer-Forums auf http://forum.hdro.de: 
( http://forum.hdro.de/board.php?boardid=83 )

Macht mit, kommt heraus und bringt euch mit ein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit es ein wunderbares Fest wird!


----------



## Dagoriod (23. September 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung!! Da kann ich einfach nur zustimmen...


----------



## Anrangar (23. September 2008)

/dafür


----------



## Lionmir (23. September 2008)

Bin gespalten ob ich da so 100%ig zustimmen kann.

Den Ansatz das Rollenspiel wieder etwas mehr zu fördern und die "Irrläufer", welche sich ausversehen den Server gewählt haben, an diese Welt heranzuführen, finde ich super.
Die Ideen an Turbine die aufgeführt werden finde ich teilweise sogar so gut, dass sie auch ohne weiteres auf jedem Server eingebaut werden können.

Ich selbst habe mir damals mit Bedacht Belegaer ausgewählt und mir für meinen Mainchar auch eine Backgroundgeschichte einfallen lassen und eingetippt. 
Wenn ich einer Gruppe beitrete dann verhalte ich mich erst mal RP-konform, sozusagen um der Gruppe auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
Manchmal werden das dann richtige Rollenspielevents, manchmal (das ist meistens der Fall) sind es aber in kurzer Zeit mehr oder minder normale Chats. Oder wie Empfinden und machen das andere Spieler?

Aber ich habe auch schon wissentlich Regelbruch begangen (durch simples Rumblödeln im TS, dass sich dann durch Emotes oder anderen Unsinn im Spiel ausgewirkt hat oder der Tatsache das ich meinem menschlichen Hauptmann ein Haus im Auenland gekauft habe. Dafür habe ich RP-technisch keine Erklärung, war aber aus spielerischen Gesichtspunkten einfach besser!).

Ich störe mich nicht daran, wenn Leute nicht aktiv von sich aus RP betreiben, da ich auch im wirklichen Leben doch häufiger an fremden Menschen vorbeilaufe ohne mit ihnen zu interagieren. Warum sollte ich also in einem MMO auf alles reagieren? Ist doch eigentlich unrealistisch!

Das wichtigste ist das alle Spieler, egal ob Rollenspieler oder Nicht-Rollenspieler, respektvoll miteinander umgehen und sich mindestens nicht gegenseitig den Spielspaß zerstören, wenn sie ihre Ansichten nicht unter einen Hut bringen können.
Bei vielen Spielern ist es nunmal unumgänglich, dass es hier und da mal Unterschiede in der Spielphilosophie gibt!

Soviel dazu von mir!
Gruß, Lio


----------



## Liwanu (23. September 2008)

Hi,

also ich finde dass dein Beitrag mit meiner Meinung zu 100% Übereinstimmt. Ich selbst habe den RP Server gewählt um das Rollenspiel erstmalig für mich selbst auszuprobieren.
Es war anfangs ein wenig schwer für mich mit anderen leuten "RP" mäßig zu unterhalten, da man aus anderen Rollenspielen, die Chat Smileys gewohnt ist und so sein Chatgespräch untermalt.

Ich versuche eigentlich jeden Spieler der Interesse hat an RP, einen kleinen einblick zu geben, damit der einstig leichter fällt. Ehrlich gesagt, trifft man sehr häufig auf Ignoranz oder wird geflamed. Mit der Zeit hat sich das Niveau des Servers meiner ansicht nach sehr stark verschlechtert. Immer mehr Spieler kommen auf den Server mit unpassenden Namen und verhalten. 

Es wird im Pony herumgesprungen, auf tischen gestanden und von tisch zu tisch gesprungen. Oder beim Stallmeister, auf dem Stall mit seinem Pferd stehen und herumhüpfen, oder Gespräche beenden mit "ty bye ^^". Ich könnte noch mehr beispiele bringen, aber die meisten die auf dem Server sind, ob als RP oder nicht RP Spieler wissen was ich meine!

Klar hat sich das PvMP in dem Sinne verbessert. Mehr Spieler die kein bock haben auf RP aber eher mehr lust auf PvMP haben, ist zugleich wie Du sagst, Segen und Fluch zugleich.

Ich habe das RP lieben gelernt und es macht unheimlich viel spaß. Aber momentan um kein blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen, kotzt mich der Server nur noch an.


Schon alleine Gruppen die sich bilden wollen und den SNG channel nutzen, bringen mich auf die Palme. "Suchen WÄ, WM, JÄ für CD dann go" Das nimmt die selben formen an wie im Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben. Das kann es doch nicht sein??!!

Ich hör lieber auf zu schreiben, sonst reg ich mich noch mehr auf.

Ich würde mich gerne mal bei euch melden, dann kann ich euch vielleicht auch bei RP events unterstützen.


----------



## zorakh55 (23. September 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung! 
Wunderbarer Text!


----------



## Gocu (23. September 2008)

Bin zu 100% deiner Meinung. Ich finds toll das du dir da so viel Mühe gemacht und Ideen gesammelt hast, an deiner Stelle würde ich es auch ins offizielle Forum schreiben damit wenigstens ein paar Vorschläge angenommen werden die das Rollenspiel wirklich verändern würden.

Ich würde auch gerne bei dem Event mitmachen, bin GM Koch wenn Interesse besteht am besten hier im Buffed Forum ne PM schreiben. Das sehe ich dann sofort^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (23. September 2008)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Die RP Atmosphäre geht langsam aber sicher etwas verloren, was meiner Ansicht sehr schade ist. Vor allem deswegen, weil HdrO eine einzigartige Basis für Rollenspiel bietet. In Mittelerde schreit es nur so nach RP!


----------



## Danius (23. September 2008)

done schrieb:


> *3. Spieltechnisch *(das gehört eigentlich ins Vorschlagsforum, hat aber jeweils Rollenspielhintergrund):
> n
> - Herabsetzen der Emote-Reichweite auf Sagen-Reichweite
> - Waffen und Schilde im Outfit-System ein-/ausblenden
> ...


 
Bin zwar kein hardcore RPler aber das gefällt mir plus die option 1Händer auffen Rücken zutragen.

Ansonsten lasst den RPlern ihren RPserver der rest auf die normalen und nervt mich da^^


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2008)

> 2. Nachhaltig:
> - kostenloser Serverwechsel von Belegaer zu einem normalen Server



Der Höhepunkt des gesamten Postes und ganz ganz wichtig.


----------



## done (23. September 2008)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für euer Feedback. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch hier noch der Hinweis. Dieses Schreiben ist nicht das "Werk eines Einzelnen".
Wenn man dem enthaltenen Link folgt, sieht man, dass eine längere Diskussion die Wurzel dieser Aktion ist.

Viele haben Ideen eingebracht, kritisiert, haben etwas falsch verstanden oder richtig gestellt und am Ende wurde versucht ein Konsens zu finden.
Es wird immer Ecken und Kanten bei so etwas geben. Nie werden alle einer Meinung sein. Aber das muss auch nicht.

Wenn ihr euch in bestimmten Ideen wiederfindet, dann unterstützt uns bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelstoff (23. September 2008)

Erst einmal, ich bin zwar WoW-Spieler (für Herr der Ringe fehlt einfach die Zeit, zwei Spiele Online geht leider nicht) aber unglaublich fähiger Thread von Euch.
Respekt, hat mir Spaß gemacht endlich auch mal wieder etwas zu lesen das erstens hinterdacht und zweitens *nicht* von Tipp- und Rechtschreibfehlern übersäht ist!

weiter so


----------



## The Suffer (23. September 2008)

Ich bin auch eurer Meinung die RP basis von HdRO ist unglaublich und ich finde es schade das das langsam verloren geht...
also 100% /sign


----------



## Gerossi (23. September 2008)

Super Beitrag!
Ich bin zwar nicht 100% deiner Meinung, aber 99% sind es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich vor allem auch stört, ist, dass sich die Lage auf Belegaer in letzter Zeit stark in Hinsicht auf RP verschlechtert hat.

Ich bin schon fast seit Anfang dabei und habe momentan zwei 50er Charaktere... Bei beiden ist mir zB in den Channeln und von den Namen her nichts negativ aufgefallen... 
Allerdings spiele ich gerade einen Barde (momentan 29) und gerade fälllt mir sehr häufig auf, dass ich mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr auf einen RP Server befinde.
Das wohl deutlichste Beispiel ist:  "[SNG] SpielerX: B2K3"
Ich weise den SpielerX also darauf hin, dass er seine "Meldung" ein wenig RP mäßiger gestalten soll, zB "Wächter und Kundiger suchen noch Mitstreiter für Buch 2 Kapitel 3"... das würde meiner Meinung auch schon reichen...
Er antwortet also: "jo"... es erscheint keine Meldung mehr im SNG. Als ich dann eine Stunde Pause mache und wieder online komme, das Selbe :"[SNG] SpielerX: B2K3" und der selbe SpielerX...
Ich spreche ihn natürlich sofort wieder an und bekomme diesmal aber keine Antwort mehr....

Und ähnliches passierte mir ziemlich häufig in letzter Zeit...
Ich bin also auch der Meinung, irgendetwas sollte geändert werden!


----------



## Gocu (23. September 2008)

man müsste es wirklich irgendwie durchsetzetn, ich will nicht das HdRo irgendwann im RP so endet wie in WoW! Selbst wenn die Spielerzahlen (Die sowieso keiner weiß) sich um ein vielfaches erhöhen würden, was würde sowas bringen? Ich meine man spielt eh nicht mit allen zusammen und auf Belegaer trifft man jetzt schon genug andere Spieler.


----------



## Mr.Allesbesser (23. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen als ich HdRo angefangen habe hab ich auch Belegaer genommen(kannte keine RP)
Aber ich habe mich gebeugt und ärgere mich auch über die Neulinge. Jedoch : Gibt teilweise einigen ne Chance , so wie mir welche eine gegeben haben.


----------



## Gocu (23. September 2008)

Mr.Allesbesser schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen als ich HdRo angefangen habe hab ich auch Belegaer genommen(kannte keine RP)
> Aber ich habe mich gebeugt und ärgere mich auch über die Neulinge. Jedoch : Gibt teilweise einigen ne Chance , so wie mir welche eine gegeben haben.



ja gut, da kenn ich auch mehrere die nicht wussten was das RP bedeutet (Auch einige die nicht wussten wofür DE steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wenn sie keinen stören ist es ja ok aber es gibt genug höhere Charaktere die bewusst RP stören und sowas muss nicht sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Wunderbar, wundervoll!
Ich denke Turbine wird solch einen wohlgeschriebenen Thread nicht gänzlichst ignorieren, sollte er in den Offiziellen Foren einzug finden.


----------



## Monstermax (23. September 2008)

Gut geschrieben ! endlich macht sich Jemand die Mühe mal das alles aufzuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich kein RP Spieler bin sollte doch jeder das Recht haben so zu spielen wie er will und die die nicht RP machen können doch locker auf einen anderen Server gehen - einfach nur aus Respekt gegenüber seinen Mitspielern!


----------



## Ilunadin (23. September 2008)

Ich finde das toll was du da geschrieben hast!Schick das unbedingt an die Turbine Leute.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen,dass ich ab ca. Donnerstag neu auf Belegaer starten werde,und gerne an dem Fest teilnehmen würde,oder allgemein schonmal einen kleinen "Freundeskreis" finden würde..vielleicht hab ich ja Glück =]


----------



## DCris (23. September 2008)

Jawoll. RP-Server für RP-Gamer. Ich bin selbst zwar derzeit auf Morthond aber kann eure Gedanken durchaus nachvollziehen. Von daher wäre es wirklich nett und fair, wenn die Nicht-RP-ler sich auch über die entsprechenden Welten einloggen und die Atmosphäre der Rollenspielwelten (wie es auf Belegaer mit viel Enthusiasmus von den meisten Spielern betrieben wird) weder aktiv noch passiv stören; ausgenommen diejenigen, die ernsthaft an RP interessiert sind und daran Spass haben und dieses auch aktiv betreiben wollen.

Ein guter und sinnvoller Beitrag. Viel Spass bei Eurem Event und schöne Grüsse von Morthond, 

lg Ceo


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2008)

DCris schrieb:


> Jawoll. RP-Server für RP-Gamer. Ich bin selbst zwar derzeit auf Morthond aber kann eure Gedanken durchaus nachvollziehen. Von daher wäre es wirklich nett und fair, wenn die Nicht-RP-ler sich auch über die entsprechenden Welten einloggen und die Atmosphäre der Rollenspielwelten (wie es auf Belegaer mit viel Enthusiasmus von den meisten Spielern betrieben wird) weder aktiv noch passiv stören; ausgenommen diejenigen, die ernsthaft an RP interessiert sind und daran Spass haben und dieses auch aktiv betreiben wollen.
> 
> Ein guter und sinnvoller Beitrag. Viel Spass bei Eurem Event und schöne Grüsse von Morthond,
> 
> lg Ceo




20 Punkte dafür. Verständnis und unterstützung, sowas haben wir nicht oft. Wirklich. Schliesslich hat ja auch kaum ein Mann die Emanzipation unterstützt.

(Warum dieser vergleich? Naja, ich hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, wo man juden oder hitler einbinden hätte können.)


----------



## taribar (23. September 2008)

Ich bin auf dem server maiar und bleibe dort! habe den server extra gewählt weil ich kein rp betreiben wollte!

Ansonsten bin ich deiner meinung!


----------



## Melethron (24. September 2008)

@ TE

Prinzipiell verstehe ich die Problematik und finde es sehr gut, das man sich Gedanken um die Zukunft des Spiels und Servers macht. Rumnölen geht einfach und kann jeder. Das Anspielen der Neuen bringt ja auch spielerischen Nachwuchs und frische Impulse. Das brauchts auch. Das stören durch das unpassende Auftreten wird sich aber nicht ganz eliminieren lassen. Einige Teilnehmer vom RP Server die hier aktiv sind, sind auch nicht gerade ein Zierde des RP Geschlechtes, das Auftreten keine Werbung für "die Sache". Soll heißen, Idioten gibt es überall in allen Lebenslagen....und Orten;-))

Ironiemodus an

Vielleicht spielen dieser Forenuser hier die Rolle der dunklen Seite der Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ironiemodus aus


@ Vetaro

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. September 2008)

Zerstör doch nicht die Pointe!

BTT:
Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, habe selbst einen kleinen Char auf Bele und schaue mir das Ganze hin und wieder mal an.
Spiele jetzt seit der Beta und muss sagen, dass sich das Rollenspiel von Woche zu Woche verschlechtert hat.
Ist nunmal einfach so, dass mit der Masse leider keine Klasse kommt.

Viele gehen mit der falschen Einstellung an einen RP-Server ("da sind die Leute besser", "da schaff ich mehr", etc.), meistens die Wechsler von anderen Spielen.
Ich hoffe, dass die Entwickler sich diesen Thread zu Herzen nehmen und darüber nachdenken.
Wenn ich diese Aktion ins Leben gerufen hätte, wäre mir am wichtigsten, dass sich die Entwickler überhaupt erstmal dazu äußern.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Melethron (24. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Zerstör doch nicht die Pointe!




Welche Pointe???


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

*Eine "spieltechnische" Idee hätte ich auch noch:*
Bei der Erstellung eines Charakters auf Belegaer müsste man die Leute dazu "nötigen" sich eine Hintergrundgeschichte für diesen vorab auszudenken und niederzuschreiben (so wie man es im Spiel im Charakterfenster unter dem Punkt Bio machen kann).
Das wäre schon mal eine erste Hürde, welche viele nicht RPler abhalten würde, da sie einfach die Mühe scheuen würden (denke ich)! 
Danach sollte man anschliessend auch normal ins Spiel einloggen können.
Damit das ganze perfekt wäre müsste noch ein GM diese Geschichte absegnen: Nicht der exakte Inhalt, sondern lediglich ob ein grober Storybruch drin steht (sowas "... Gandalf, meiner alter Saufkumpan, und ich  waren dann auf ner Orgie..." sollte nicht drin stehen) oder ob jemand nur 4000mal "A" eingetragen hat. 
Bei Regelverletzung schreibt der GM den Char an und macht ihm nochmal klar wo er ist und bietet ihm ggf. einen Serverwechsel an (wobei: Bei zügiger Prüfung muss kein Serverwechsel durchgeführt werden, da es sich bei nem Lvl3-Char eh nicht rentieren würde).
Ich denke wenn man einen deutlichen Hinweis auf die GM-Kontrolle im Fenster, indem man die Geschichte seines Chars eintragen muss, hinterlässt, dann würde das doch den ein oder anderen Nicht-RPler abschrecken bzw. bei vielen das Gehirn aktivieren.
Was meint ihr? Gute Idee oder Crap?


----------



## Melethron (24. September 2008)

Spieltechnische finde ich ne gute Idee. Wirtschaftlich besteht die Gefahr potentielle Spieler ganz abzuschrecken und somit kein Geld einzunehmen/zu verlieren. Das wird Turbine/CM nicht machen.


----------



## Ildaril (24. September 2008)

Für mich nicht Rollenspieler, ist dieser Text zu 50% Reiner Wahnsinn und ich muss euch alle für *Verrückt Halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Wenn ich Rollenspieler Wäre, würde ich euch da zu 100% zustimmen, *zum Glück ich keiner bin*.

Jetzt mal Meine Frage habt ihr Den Knall schon gehört?

Sobald euch Einer auffeld der auch nur ein Bisschen anders ist wird sofort Ticket geschrieben. Denkt Ihr Etwa das ihr So Anderen Spielern 
nicht das Spiel Kaputtmacht? Die auf Euren RP Server am Questen sind und das Rollenspiel Selbst Probieren wollen die nur noch net richtig Ahnung davon haben wie es genau läuft, denen einfach mal unter die Arme Greifen und Ihnen Helfen Sich Einzugewöhnen?. Neine Direkt Ticket und Schüss. Leute Sehr viele Wollen das Rollenpiel ausleben und erforschen aber ihr müsst diese dann mal wirklich unterstützen.

Weil zurzeit Sieht Rollenspiel für mich aus wie eine Diktatur, wer nicht passt wird entfernt. Sorry musste den Vergleich jetzt einfach machen aber vielleicht fällt euch dann mal die kleine gemeinsamkeit auf die Diesem Vergleich innewohnt.


Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Phobius (24. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich nur einen Twink auf dem Realm habe und von daher so gut wie nie drauf bin muss ich dir leider zustimmen.

LotRO übt gerade durch seine Atmosphäre einen imsenen Reiz auf mich aus, aber was man vermehrt an Namen und im Chat ließt schreckt ab.

Auch wenn dieser Satz jetzt nach "früher war alles besser" klingt ... es ist meine Meinung. Früher konnte man auch auf anderen Servern ab und an mal Rollenspiel einfließen lassen, sei es wenn man einen Bekannten in Bree trifft, eine Instanz spielt oder einfach nur am Questen ist und jemand über den Weg läuft. 
Das geht heute zwar immer noch, aber immer seltener, da man immer öfters auf die "falschen" Leute trifft.

Ich gestehe für mich selber dass ich nicht der beste RP-Spieler in LotRO bin, da ich mich nie ausführlich mit der Geschichte befasst habe. Dass ich einen Twink auf Baelegar (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) habe resultiert daher, dass ich eben auch was über die Geschichte erfahren will und mir, wenn ich auf dem Server spiele, auch Mühe gebe, die RP-Regeln einzuhalten. Immer klappt es nicht, aber ein Patzer wurd mir bisher immer verziehen wenn nicht sogar gekonnt übergangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinen hier genannten Verbesserungsvorschlägen kann ich nur zustimmen und hoffen, dass sich hier auch was tut. Denn LotRO ist ein Spiel das von seiner Atmosphäre lebt, und ich fände es sehr Schade wenn eben diese Atmosphäre durch RP-Verweigerer etc. verloren ginge.
Auch andere Server sind immer noch gut gefüllt, kamen mit den Ringkunden schnell voran ... Und für einen Server-First Kill ist für mich der RP-Realm der falsche. Man mag es zwar "einfacher" haben, weil viele Spieler sich mehr auf das RP wie auf schnelles vorankommen konzentrieren ... aber man versaut eben damit die einfach überragende Atmosphäre.


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

Lionmir schrieb:


> *Eine "spieltechnische" Idee hätte ich auch noch:*
> [...]



Das ist wieder zuviel. Bei den anderen Ideen wurde offensichtlich viel darüber nachgedacht und so, aber hier nicht. Gegengründe zu deiner Idee:

* Das schreckt jeden Anfänger ab, der weiß, dass er rausgeschmissen wird, wenn er was falschmacht.
* Dabei wird jeder Anfänger rausgeschmissen, der was falsch macht, weil er's nicht besser weiss.
* So viele GMs gibt es nicht, dass die sich um sowas kümmern könnten oder sollten.
* Würde Warteschlangen beim ersten betreten des Servers bewirken
* Das system wäre auch viel zu starr. Irgendwann kopierten dann Nicht-Rollenspieler einfach irgendnen text von irgendwo anders (z.B. aus dem profil eines Rollenspielers auf irgendner Rollenspielseite) und kommen dennoch rein.

Siehst du die Lücken? Jede einzelne reicht als Grund, das nicht so zu machen.


@ Ildaril:

Bist du eigentlich ein Freund von ihm hier?

Das hatten wir doch schonmal. Du unterstellst uns hier irgendwas Sinnloses ohne einen Beweis, es wurde so nie erwähnt. So ist es nicht in der Spielrealität, und die charaktere werden nicht fucking gelöscht oder versetzt oder auch nur bestraft. Hast du eigentlich meinen Beitrag von vor 20 Tagen (extra nochmal verlinkt) völlig vergessen oder hattest du ihn eh nicht gelesen?


----------



## Ildaril (24. September 2008)

@Vetaro
Ja hatte deinen Beitrag gelesen und vergesen hatte ich das auch nach 5 tagen. Ich Will euch Wirklich nichts Böses, Oder Unterstellen, Wie Gesagt ich spiele auf Nen Anderen Server, hab auch schon Leute Getroffen  die Von Belegaer gewechselt sind zu diesen, und wenn man die frägt warum gewechselt , Hört man eigentlich Wirklich nur Schlechtes manchmal 1 oder 2 Sachen die Positiv sind aber Schlechtes überwiegent dann mal eher und man kommt dann leider auch zu so einer meinung wie der meinen, und wenn man dann so nen Text liest ist man als 0815 normalspieler dann in diesem Fall was man von hören sagen, mitbekommen hat, wirklich bestätigt und man hat ne Schlechte meinung vom Rp Server. Hoffe du kannst meine Meinung jetzt ein wenig verstehen.

PS: Du bist der Meister Der Suchfunktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Trugor (24. September 2008)

@Ildaril: RP ist keines Wegs eine Diktatur, nur will man nicht dauernd wegen irgendwelchen Leuten die sich nicht daran halten gestört fühlen. Bin selber bei weitem kein "RP-Pro", aber dennoch kann man sich angemessen verhalten. Und Ildaril, nicht bös' sein, aber so viele Wörter muss man nicht groß schreiben, gibt da nur ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ Ildaril: Nur weil du etwas schlechtes über einen Server gehört hast, beudetet das noch lange nicht das er schlecht ist. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Galdosch (24. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> Ja hatte deinen Beitrag gelesen und vergesen hatte ich das auch nach 5 tagen. Ich Will euch Wirklich nichts Böses, Oder Unterstellen, Wie Gesagt ich spiele auf Nen Anderen Server, hab auch schon Leute Getroffen  die Von Belegaer gewechselt sind zu diesen, und wenn man die frägt warum gewechselt , Hört man eigentlich Wirklich nur Schlechtes manchmal 1 oder 2 Sachen die Positiv sind aber Schlechtes überwiegent dann mal eher und man kommt dann leider auch zu so einer meinung wie der meinen, und wenn man dann so nen Text liest ist man als 0815 normalspieler dann in diesem Fall was man von hören sagen, mitbekommen hat, wirklich bestätigt und man hat ne Schlechte meinung vom Rp Server. Hoffe du kannst meine Meinung jetzt ein wenig verstehen.
> 
> PS: Du bist der Meister Der Suchfunktion
> ...



Also tut mir leid, aber dies hier zu lesen ist echt anstrengend. 
Ildaril wenn du Goß- und Kleinschreibung nicht so gut hinbekommst, schreibt doch lieber alles klein. Macht das alles dann zwar immer noch nicht richtig, aber ist wenigstens nur halb so anstrengend zu lesen. Danke schonmal


----------



## Ildaril (24. September 2008)

@Trugor
Die Wörter Sind Extra Großgeschrieben um es ein wenig besser zu Betonen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Ildaril

Edit: meine rechtschreibung steht hier nicht zur debatte!


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> [...] und wenn man die frägt warum gewechselt , Hört man eigentlich Wirklich nur Schlechtes manchmal 1 oder 2 Sachen die Positiv sind aber Schlechtes überwiegent dann mal eher und man kommt dann leider auch zu so einer meinung wie der meinen, und wenn man dann so nen Text liest ist man als 0815 normalspieler dann in diesem Fall was man von hören sagen, mitbekommen hat, wirklich bestätigt und man hat ne Schlechte meinung vom Rp Server. Hoffe du kannst meine Meinung jetzt ein wenig verstehen.



Hey, ich hab wieder einen. "Ja, ich hab halt gehört, die [ethnische minderheit] wären irgendwie alle total hässlich und würden sich nur ums geld scheren und hätten alle hakennasen, und als ich dann letztens einen gesehen hab, der ein Portemonaie in der Hand hatte, hat mich das auch direkt bestätigt. Ich finde auch, wir sollten uns gegen die und ihre Weltherrschaftspläne zur Wehr setzen."

Für die Großschreibung gibt es übrigens.

```
[i]Kursiv[/i] und [b]Fett[/b]
```
 Großschreibung gilt (übrigens genau wie Anführungszeichen) nicht als Stilmittel zur Betonung sondern sieht einfach nur bescheuert aus


----------



## Ildaril (24. September 2008)

Dann Erklärt mir jetzt mal auch was für euch ein angemessenes verhalten ist, so etwa als beiespiel
(SNG Normaler Server) Suche Gruppe für Gf ini 1+2
(SNG Rp Server) wie wirds hier geschrieben bitte mal einer ausfüllen, das ich ein wenig lernen tue.

Mfg Ildaril


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> * Das schreckt jeden Anfänger ab, der weiß, dass er rausgeschmissen wird, wenn er was falschmacht.
> * Dabei wird jeder Anfänger rausgeschmissen, der was falsch macht, weil er's nicht besser weiss.


Ich hatte ja auch gesagt das dies nur auf dem RP-Server passieren soll. 
Also mehr mit dem Ziel einen "Aha-dieser-Server-ist-anders"-Effekt zu erzielen, nicht um jeden beim kleinsten Rechtschreibfehler rauszuschmeissen.
Und bei Verstoss gegen die Regel, noch schnell nen neuen Eintrag bei "Bio" einfügen, bringt auch niemand an die Grenzen des Machbaren!?



Vetaro schrieb:


> * So viele GMs gibt es nicht, dass die sich um sowas kümmern könnten oder sollten.
> * Würde Warteschlangen beim ersten betreten des Servers bewirken


Es würde keine Warteschlangen geben, da man sich danach normal einloggen können sollte (bitte aufmerksamer lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Eine Kontrolle könnte dann auch ggf. 2 bis 3 Tage später erfolgen. Anschreiben kann auch per Ingame-Post passieren, da muss man ja nicht warten bis der Spieler online ist. Nachkontrolle (gar nicht oder) 3 Wochen später und gut ist?!
Absolut kein Problem. Könnte jeder GM machen, wenn er mal 10 Minuten Luft hat und fähig ist ne Excelliste zu führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vetaro schrieb:


> * Das system wäre auch viel zu starr. Irgendwann kopierten dann Nicht-Rollenspieler einfach irgendnen text von irgendwo anders (z.B. aus dem profil eines Rollenspielers auf irgendner Rollenspielseite) und kommen dennoch rein.


Klar könnten Nicht-Rollenspieler Texte kopieren, aber vielleicht würde sich der ein oder andere schlicht und ergreifend die Mühe nicht machen wollen, wenn er auf jeden Normalo-Server einfach so draufkommt.

Wie gesagt: 
Diese Maßnahme sollte *nur* auf RP-Servern stattfinden und einen Aha-Effekt mit anschliessendem Denkprozess starten!
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Und sowas wie Zwangsumsiedlung oder Löschung des Chars, etc. kommt natürlich gar nicht in Frage, selbst wenn sich die Leute nach einem GM-Hinweis immer noch aufführen wie die Axt im Wald.


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

Der SNG-Channel ist, auch wenn darüber gerne diskutiert wird, nicht von Grundauf den Rollenspiel-Regeln unterworfen. Buchstabensalat wird gerne kritisiert, meiner Meinung nach kann man sowas auch im ganzen Satz ohne sich nen wolf zu schreiben, aber:

Es gibt *kein* ticket für "Lfg gf ini 1 + 2 (5/6)" , und _wenn_ es eines gibt, dann hat es keine konsequenzen für den angeschwärzten.



Lionmir, du möchtest so eine Überprüfung nach Drei Wochen machen lassen und dann keine zwangsumsiedlung, und auch ansonsten keine konsequenzen? Dann sagt der betroffene sich doch _ "hey, ich hab hier schon drei wochen gespielt, gerade hat mir ein GM gesagt ich bin hier falsch. Aber ich bin doch nicht blöd und geh jetzt auf nen anderen server wo ich gar keinen kenne!"_ Wofür sollte das dann überhaupt noch ein GM lesen? Wozu sollte das dann überhaupt noch jemand ausfüllen? Das klingt jetzt eher nach einer beschreibung der Bio-funktion, die schon seit dem Spielstart vorhanden ist.

Und es ging auch mir nur um den Rollenspielserver. Es _schreckt anfänger ab_. Rollenspiel-Anfänger. Sie würden sich entweder überfordert fühlen, oder ungewollt einen Fehler machen, auch wenn er nicht böse gemeint ist, und dann würde irgendwann ein GM kommen und sagen "du, du hast da..." und selbst ohne ne konsequenz ist das dann für die Rollenspielanfänger garantiert kein grund Party zu machen, bei schwächeren Gemütern wird dann vielleicht sogar die Sorge, man seie nicht geeignet für den Server wieder aufkommen (wirklich, die hat jeder der hier im forum erwähnte, er würde gerne auf Belegaer gehen, erwähnt.)

Und "könnte jeder GM machen wenn er mal 10 minuten frei hat" 10 Minuten für einen Spieler, der viel geschrieben hat, oder für fünf wenigschreiber. Schätzungsweise hat Belegaer 16 000 Spieler, jedenfalls gab es zum Ringkunde-Event pro tag ca. 3500 abgegebene Ringkunden. Die Leute schreiben natürlich nicht alle auf einmal ne Biografie, aber sie würde für jeden Charakter neu gemacht, und viele Leute haben Drei bis Fünf charaktere. Rechnen sie mal aus, Müller. Wer soll den Kram überprüfen?


----------



## Ildaril (24. September 2008)

Aha, hab das bis jetzt so verstanden das alles bis auf der OCC channel den Rp unterworfen ist.
Also geht eher nur um den Sagen,Gruppenchat und Sz-chat und Sippenchannel, wo alles Schön formuliert werden sollte.

Situation es kommt einer in ne gruppe und wäre dann jetzt folgendes verhalten richtig anstatt hi so? Seid gegrüßt (Name) ?


----------



## Squizzel (24. September 2008)

*schlägt die Hände über den Kopf*

Meint ihr nicht man sollte erstmal bei folgenden Dingen auf einen Nenner kommen:

- Wo sind die Grenzen des RP?

Erklärung: Ich könnte auch hingehen und sagen, dass jeder der es wagt als Hobbit das Auenland zu verlassen oder mehr als 10% seiner Spielzeit läuft, böser non-RPler ist und den Server wechseln sollte. Und jede Woche einen Balrog zu legen ist auch total an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Und warum schlafen die Leute nachts nicht? Oder zumindest alle 16h mal (Spielzeit).
Klar jetzt werden wieder einige Antworten und mir erzählen wo die Grenzen liegen. Aber wer gibt dem einzelnen Spieler das Recht darüber zu entscheiden?

- Was ist RP und wie haben sich die Charaktere zu verhalten?

Erklärung: Tolkins Welt stellt fasst ausschließlich die großen Helden dar. Diese sind ein schlechtes RP-Vorbild. Oder soll der Server von tausenden männlichen Helden bevölkert werden?
Für mich sind auch Fragen nach irgendwelchen "Regenbogenfarben" als Taktikbesprechen völlig daneben. Hach, bevor ich jetzt wieder ausschweife... ihr wisst schon was ich meine.

Zu 1.: Wenn wir richtig RP spielen wollen, wie wir es von PnP gewohnt sind, dann wird dieses Spiel unspielbar. Alles andere wird ein Kompromisslösung. Und wie es so mit Kompromissen ist, sind diese streitig und es wird eine ewige Diskussion dazu geben.

Zu 2.: Hier wird man auch nie zu einer einheitlichen Lösung kommen, da Tolkin die Bücher nicht schrieb um eine RP-Welt darzustellen, sondern um eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Dementsprechend fehlen sehr viele Facetten, die für eine solide Grundlage wichtig sind.

Allgemein kann ich nur sagen, dass es KEINE Definition gibt, was RP ist und was nicht.

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch. Ich bin ein großer Verfechter des RP. Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion die wirklich Hardcore spielt (werde aufgrund meiner Spielweise wohl nie einen 50er haben). Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass ich auf das Gutwill meines Gegenübers angewiesen bin und dass Codemaster da nicht viel durchdrücken kann.


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

Ildaril. Es genügt vollkommen, sich wie ein normaler Mensch zu verhalten, das reicht! Wenn man in der Lage ist, sich in ganzen Sätzen auszudrücken, kriegt man mit niemandem streit, und das kann ich zumindest akzeptieren. Hier kommt mal wieder die einzige Rollenspielregel: _Es geht darum, seine Figur so echt wie möglich erscheinen zu lassen._ Wenn man dann noch in der lage ist, das zu machen, hat einen jeder lieb.

Du gehst offensichtlich mit einer vorbereiteten Meinung an das Thema herran, hast aber keine richtige Ahnung, worum es geht, darum will ich das hier auch nicht weiterführen. Es geht um keinen Sprach-Kodex oder Verhaltensregeln, sondern nur um das von mir kursiv gedruckte. Alles andere ergibt sich, wenn man den Gesunden Menschenverstand benutzt.


@ Squizzel: Ich glaube, der einfachste Schritt ist, diese Frage nach der Definition einfach in die Ecke zu treten und ganz normal weiterzumachen. Wir kommen ziemlich gut ohne sie aus und müssen uns keine Sorgen um solche Sachen machen, und mein Leben ist so deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Squizzel (24. September 2008)

Du kannst aber keine Sanktionen verhängen ohne vorher Regeln aufzustellen.


----------



## done (24. September 2008)

Hier sind mal die offiziellen Rollenspiel-Regeln nachzulesen:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=264212


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

Ich will aber keine Regeln aufstellen. Ich war gegen den Biographie-als-Einbürgerungstest-Kram, und zwar auch wegen solchen sachen. Hier nochmal die aus dem ersten Post geforderten Maßnahmen von Codemasters-Seite:



> - Ausführliche Bestätigung der Kenntnisnahme bei Charakter-Erstellung auf Rollenspielserver und die dort geltenden Regeln sowie die Konsequenzen bei wiederholtem Regelbruch
> - deutlicher Hinweis auf der Webseite in der Serverübersicht
> - deutlicher Hinweis im Launcher bei der Serverwahl
> 
> ...



Keiner dieser Punkte braucht eine Definition von Rollenspiel, und Regeln haben wir bereits. Den gesternten Punkt unterstütze ich übrigens nicht, der ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.


EDIT: Ich bin jetzt übrigens erstmal bis 6 uhr weg, also keine Sorge, ich beisse dann heute abend wieder zu, wenn ihr was geschrieben habt. Vielleicht übernehmen auch Cybi, Goci oder Knurri.


----------



## Squizzel (24. September 2008)

@done:

DAS als RP-Regel? Das ist nicht dein Ernst...

1. Punkt: die Namen

Werden bereits geändert.

2. Punkt: Belästigung

Gilt auf allen Servern, nicht nur im RP

3. Punkt: Chatverwendung

Zusammengefasst steht dort, dass OOC und Beratung für ooc gespräche genutzt werden und alle anderen Channels für RP. Was RP ist wird jedoch nicht beschrieben, bestenfalls schwammig umschrieben. Mit dieser "Regel" kann ich massives non-RP betreiben ohne sie zu brechen.

@Vetaro:

Ich beziehe mich auf dones Eingangsbetrag, der etwas umfangreicher in seiner Forderung ist.


----------



## done (24. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> DAS als RP-Regel? Das ist nicht dein Ernst...


Das *sind *die derzeitigen offiziellen RP-Regeln.
Diente nur zur Info.


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Lionmir, du möchtest so eine Überprüfung nach Drei Wochen machen lassen ... und dann keine zwangsumsiedlung, und auch ansonsten keine konsequenzen? Dann sagt der betroffene sich doch _ "hey, ich hab hier schon drei wochen gespielt, gerade hat mir ein GM gesagt ich bin hier falsch. Aber ich bin doch nicht blöd und geh jetzt auf nen anderen server wo ich gar keinen kenne!"_ Wofür sollte das dann überhaupt noch ein GM lesen? Wozu sollte das dann überhaupt noch jemand ausfüllen? Das klingt jetzt eher nach einer beschreibung der Bio-funktion, die schon seit dem Spielstart vorhanden ist.
> 
> Und es ging auch mir nur um den Rollenspielserver. Es _schreckt anfänger ab_. Rollenspiel-Anfänger. Sie würden sich entweder überfordert fühlen, oder ungewollt einen Fehler machen, auch wenn er nicht böse gemeint ist, und dann würde irgendwann ein GM kommen und sagen "du, du hast da..." und selbst ohne ne konsequenz ist das dann für die Rollenspielanfänger garantiert kein grund Party zu machen, bei schwächeren Gemütern wird dann vielleicht sogar die Sorge, man seie nicht geeignet für den Server wieder aufkommen (wirklich, die hat jeder der hier im forum erwähnte, er würde gerne auf Belegaer gehen, erwähnt.)
> 
> Und "könnte jeder GM machen wenn er mal 10 minuten frei hat" 10 Minuten für einen Spieler, der viel geschrieben hat, oder für fünf wenigschreiber. Schätzungsweise hat Belegaer 16 000 Spieler, jedenfalls gab es zum Ringkunde-Event pro tag ca. 3500 abgegebene Ringkunden. Die Leute schreiben natürlich nicht alle auf einmal ne Biografie, aber sie würde für jeden Charakter neu gemacht, und viele Leute haben Drei bis Fünf charaktere. Rechnen sie mal aus, Müller. Wer soll den Kram überprüfen?



3 Tage, nicht 3 Wochen! Liess mal bitte etwas aufmerksamer!
Natürlich kann das jetzt nicht mehr für alle bestehenden Spieler nachgeholt werden, aber für jede Neuerstellungen.
Von den bestehenden Chars habe ich auch nie gesprochen, Müller!

Sagen wir mal 3 GMs sind täglich im Dienst (hab keine Ahnung wieviele das wirklich sind!) und es gibt meines Erachtens nach max. 100 Charakterneuerstellungen am Tag. 
Aber das sind wirklich zumutbare Dimensionen für die GMs!
Wenn du wüsstest was ich in meiner Arbeit an Gesetzestexten lesen "darf", dann müsstest du mich nach deiner Einschätzung nach wohl für einen Halbgott mit übermenschliche Fähigkeiten halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu lange Texte kann man einfach verhindern, indem man eine Begrenzung der Textlänge einbaut.

Und ja: Es geht exakt um die Biofunktion, die seit Spielstart, drin ist! 
Das hast du richtig erfasst! Mein Vorschlag sagt nix anderes wie
Char neu auf RP-Server -> sofort Bio ausfüllen -> deutlicher Hinweis für den Spieler!
Char neu auf nicht RP-Server -> egal

Sollte es dennoch zu viel Arbeit werden, kann man die Kontrollen auch stichprobenartig durchführen. 

Ich schreib mal den Hinweistext hin, den ich erwarten würde, dann wird glaube ich alles klar:
"Lieber Spieler,

Sie beabsichtigen einen Rollenspielserver zu betreten. Um eine lebendige Rollenspielwelt zu schaffen ist es notwendig, dass Sie sich eine kurze Biografie für Ihren Charakter niederschrieben.

Diese Biografie wird von einem unserer GMs kontrolliert, damit die Qualität des Servers erhalten bleibt.
Sollte Ihre Biografie nicht den Statuten des Spiels entsprechen, wird sich ein GM bei Ihnen Ingame melden und Ihnen helfen eine Biografie zu erstellen.

Sollten Sie dies nicht wünschen, dann wählen Sie bitte einen anderen Server, der nicht mit dem Zeichen RP versehen ist!

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis"

Ich glaube den Hinweis würde jeder Mensch gerade noch überleben, oder nicht?


----------



## Bartholom (24. September 2008)

ich kann die vielen pflicht-biographien schon förmlich vor mir sehen: "[insert ruligen namen] ist ein edler elbenjäger von beeindruckender statur. eigentlich ist er ein elbenprinz der von bösen trollen aus seinem königreich vertrieben wurde, er wurde von rache angetrieben der beste bogenschütze mittelerdes und kämpft jetzt an der seite von legolas darum das böse zu besiegen".


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ich kann die vielen pflicht-biographien schon förmlich vor mir sehen: "[insert ruligen namen] ist ein edler elbenjäger von beeindruckender statur. eigentlich ist er ein elbenprinz der von bösen trollen aus seinem königreich vertrieben wurde, er wurde von rache angetrieben der beste bogenschütze mittelerdes und kämpft jetzt an der seite von legolas darum das böse zu besiegen".


Richtig! So ungefähr wird das dann aussehen. So sehen die Bios ja heute schon grösstenteils aus... also schlechter werden sie nicht ;-)
Aber zumindest kann dann keiner mehr behaupten er hätte nicht gemerkt, dass er da ausversehen auf nen RP-Server gekommen ist.


----------



## Mr.Allesbesser (24. September 2008)

Ich muss aber auch sagen das es mich schon stört wenn ich im Tänzelndem Pony ein Dunkles mit meinen Freunden trinke und nen Hobbit meint einen auf Betrunkenen spielen zu müssen , freche Antworten zu geben , auf dem Tisch zu tanzen vor unserer Nase und dann zu behaupten er sei RP König :S


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2008)

Zu den Bios: das artet so schnell in Copy & Paste aus, du wirst wahrscheinlich auf so ziemlich jeder Fansite in kürzester Zeit für jede Klasse, Rasse und Geschlecht vorgefertigte Biografien vorfinden. Ist höchst definitiv totaler Schwachsinn, da die Kapazitäten fehlen, jede einzelne zu überprüfen. 

Deutliche Kennzeichnung VOR einloggen auf dem Server halte ich schon für sinnvoller, vielleicht noch Tooltips im Launcher? Geht sicher. Und farbig. Hach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Zu den Bios: das artet so schnell in Copy & Paste aus, du wirst wahrscheinlich auf so ziemlich jeder Fansite in kürzester Zeit für jede Klasse, Rasse und Geschlecht vorgefertigte Biografien vorfinden. Ist höchst definitiv totaler Schwachsinn, da die Kapazitäten fehlen, jede einzelne zu überprüfen.
> 
> Deutliche Kennzeichnung VOR einloggen auf dem Server halte ich schon für sinnvoller, vielleicht noch Tooltips im Launcher? Geht sicher. Und farbig. Hach.
> 
> ...


Macht ja auch nix wenn Leute Copy&Paste benutzen. Geht ja nur darum das sich niemand auf nen RP-Server verirrt, der da eigentlich nicht hin will bzw. gehört. 
Oder wie soll da die Ingame-Ausrede klingen: 
"Das ist ein RP-Server? Hab ich nicht gemerkt!
Da kam zwar mal ein Fenster mit 'Geben Sie ihre Rollenspiel-biografie ein' und wie der Zufall will hatte ich gerade ne Biografie von nem Elben in der Zwischenablage und schwupps war ich hier...
Aber RP mach ich nicht... wollt ich auch nie... bin ausversehen hier!"
Ja, nee. Ist klar ;-)

Du meinst so ´ne Kennzeichnung wie etwa [DE-RP] vor den Servernamen schreiben?
Funktioniert ja jetzt schon spitze, wie man sieht ;-)
Du könntest ROLLENSPIEL fett und in Schriftgrösse 40 blinkend vor den Server schreiben. Das interessiert solange niemanden, solange er nur einen Klick braucht um drauf zu kommen, oder täusch ich mich da?!

Man sollte einfach ne Hürde einbauen, die das Betreten des Rollenspielservers etwas "erschwert".
Der normale Mensch neigt nämlich meines Wissens nach zu Faulheit und geht (fast) immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands!
Somit könnte sich die RP-Elite (so sieht sie sich ja sehr, sehr gern selbst. Wer was anderes sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung) von den niederen Normalsterblichen ein wenig mehr "schützen".


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2008)

Was im Endeffekt in einem "RP-Hochsicherheitstrakt" enden würde. Nee, du. Deutlich sichtbare Hinweise und erklärender Text muss reichen. Alles Weitere geht _zu weit_, die GM sind keine Stasi-Offiziere die jedem hinterherschnüffeln sollen, die haben andere Funktionen. 



Lionmir schrieb:


> [...] Somit könnte sich die RP-Elite (so sieht sie sich ja sehr, sehr gern selbst. Wer was anderes sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung) von den *niederen Normalsterblichen* ein wenig mehr "schützen".



Ich lese nicht gerne CS-Kiddy r0fl-Sprache in einem Spiel, egal welches Genre. Nur, in einem ROLLENSPIEL, dessen Welten zu 100% immer fiktiv sind und der PHANTASIE entspringen, erwarte ich auch von denen die es spielen wenigstens den Versuch, auf gröbste Fäkalsprache, 13375p34k, Namenplagiatur oder sonstigen Quatsch zu verzichten. Das hat nichts mit irgendeinem Komplex zu tun, dass man sich besonders elitär fühlt. Oder schlimmer noch, 1337! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (24. September 2008)

@Squizzel und Lionmir

So Leute wie ihr stören das RP, die meisten davon haben einfach keine Lust dazu. Dann wird einfach gestört oder wie ihr das machst, immer wieder irgendwelche dummen Fragen stellen. HdRO gibt es jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr (Auch Belegaer) und RP hat doch bis jetzt auch gut funktioniert (Wenn es nicht gestört wurde) auch ohne das die Charaktere nicht schlafen usw. . Was soll sowas auch bringen? Ich hätte keine Lust meinem Charakter Stunden beim schlafen zuzusehen.

Also lasst die RPler einfach so weitermachen wie vorher und ich hoffe ein paar von den "Tipps" die der TE gepostet hat werden auch übernommen


----------



## Parat (24. September 2008)

Die Aktion von done & Co kann man nur unterstützen. Alle weitergehenden Forderungen wurden ja absichtlich weggelassen. Es hat also niemand vor, gutes und schlechtes RP weiter zu differenzieren.


----------



## Liwanu (24. September 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen einen "Orangenen Text" im Channel lesen können der den Inhalt trug: "Der SNG-Channel unterliegt den RP-Regelungen".

Nun habe ich mir die Off. RP Regeln mal durchgelesen und konnte nichts dergleichen finden. Ich habe eigentlich nichts dagegen wenn eine Suche kurz gehalten wird, jedoch könnte man zumindest die Klassen sowie die Instanz die besucht werden soll ausschreiben.


----------



## Norei (24. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> 3. Punkt: Chatverwendung
> 
> Zusammengefasst steht dort, dass OOC und Beratung für ooc gespräche genutzt werden und alle anderen Channels für RP. Was RP ist wird jedoch nicht beschrieben, bestenfalls schwammig umschrieben. Mit dieser "Regel" kann ich massives non-RP betreiben ohne sie zu brechen.


Leider werden keine Strafen für das Brechen dieser Regel verhängt. Wenn jemand für B5K8 (4/6) im SNG-Channel eine Mahnung bekommen würde (und das kannst du mit keiner noch so abstrusen Auslegung als RP bezeichnen), wäre schon vielen geholfen. Ansonsten würde ich mir einen analogen offenen Brieg an die RPler wünschen, einmal im Monat einen RP-Tag, an dem die Leute RP nicht nur in den Gaststätten machen, sondern immer 2-3 Leute eine Gruppe suchen und in der Gruppe RP machen, und vor allen Dingen mehr Toleranz.

Ich habe früher massiv P&P mit bemalten Zinnfiguren betrieben. Wenn da die Mutter des Gastgebers reingekommen ist, haben wir das auch geflissentlich ignoriert, ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass die Reiterzinnfigur in dem Kästchen, was die Thronhalle war, nicht abgestiegen ist. 
 Belegaer ist m.E. immer noch der beste kommerzielle Server für RP in einem großen MMO - mit Abstand. Mehr wird nicht gemacht werden! Also seid tolerant, ignoriert die Unwissenden, und spielt mehr öffentlich RP. In Annuminas, in Gath Fortnir, vor Carn Dum, in Aughaire, in Bruchtal. Spielt Leute an, die augenscheinlich nicht wissen, was sie genau tun sollen (weil sie z.B. gerade bei Legolas auf die letzten Gruppenmitglieder warten), zieht in Grüppchen durch die Welt, die noch Leute aufnehmen können, farmt RP-mäßig für das Buch der Taten.


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> @Squizzel und Lionmir
> 
> So Leute wie ihr stören das RP...


Wann haben wir uns den das letzte mal Ingame getroffen?
Tut mir leid, kann mich gerade nicht an dich erinnern!


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (24. September 2008)

Die "Unwissenden" sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht ingorieren, sondern konfrontieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal öfter Leute auf irgendwas ansprechen und nicht immer nur flüstern... passiert mir viel zu häufig das ich angeflüstert werde, obwohl derjenige neben mir steht... so etwas zieht Leben aus dem Spiel.

Ich persönlich gehe oft erst in die Handwerkshalle und frage rum wer mir denn mal eben meine Felle bearbeiten kann. Da kann öfter mal was draus entstehen. Oder neulich hab ich nen Hobbit gefragt wieso er in der Bank hinter der Theke steht... da meinte er, er sei der neue Auszubildende...


----------



## Cyberflips (24. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich bin jetzt übrigens erstmal bis 6 uhr weg, also keine Sorge, ich beisse dann heute abend wieder zu, wenn ihr was geschrieben habt. Vielleicht übernehmen auch Cybi, Goci oder Knurri.




Ich hatte gerstern abend schonmal ein Antwortfenster offen, hab es aber dann wieder geschlossen ohne etwas zu schreiben und bin lieber ins Spiel gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Grund dafür ist, daß ich während ich meine Gedanken kramte um meine Meinung dazu zu schreiben, mir klar wurde, daß dies eine lange und brisante Diskussion werden würde. Dann verlies mich die Lust und ich wollte lieber HdrO spielen gehen als lange darüber zu diskutieren. Vielleicht auch, weil ich die Notwendigkeiten der Änderungen nicht so dringend sehe.
Zum Teil ist der TE Post in vielen Punkten richtig, zum anderen ist es wie eine Pedition und die würde ich so nicht unterstützen wollen, weil ich ebenso viele Punkten davon etwas differenzierter sehe als sie dargestellt werden. 
Wenn man aber dazu Stellung nimmt, muss man auch auf die Punkte speziell eingehen und deshalb habe ich lieber nichts geschrieben, weil ich diese Diskussion persönlich nicht so wichtig finde, wie diese Pedition es fordert.

Ich spiele regelmässig (täglich) HdrO auf Belegaer und mir ist weder das Klima dort, noch das Spiel egal, deshalb ignoriere ich auch eine solche Diskussion nicht, auch wenn sie in den offiziellen Foren oft genug geführt wird, denn sie gipfelt letztendlich in der hier auch schon angesprochenen Grenze wo Rollenspiel anfängt, aufhört oder in wie weit man hier Beschränkungen auferlegen sollte.
Auf jeden Punkt im einzelnen einzugehen schenke ich mir daher und ich beschränke mich auf eine allgemeine Stellungnahme: 

Ich persönlich betreibe Rollenspiel. Nicht rund um die Uhr und immer auf meine Weise. Wenn diese irgendwo auftaucht und ich Lust habe, schliesse ich mich an. Wenn nicht, nicht. wie in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ziehe auch manchmal alleine mit meinem kleinen Hobbit (der macht im RP besonders Spass, weil diese Rasse so viele kleine Eigenheiten hat. die uns Tolkien so schön dargestellt hat) los und er spielt - quasi von ganz alleine. Ich ziehe dann irgendwo wo ich gerade Lust habe von Ort zu Ort und schau mal was es da gerade so gibt. Dabei interagiere ich mit NPCs, oder lass mich von Situationen inspirieren die sich finden. Das macht mir Spass und entwickelt sich auch manchmal zu spannenden Ausflügen.
Was will ich denn jetzt damit sagen? Nun ich möchte einfach beispielhaft erklären, daß es viele Spielarten gibt und ich mich eigentlich nicht durch zu enge RP-Forderungen einschränken lassen möchte. 

Viele Punkte die oben aufgeführt sind, sind (oder ich sage es mal im Konjunktiv) könnte bzw. wären sicherlich Probleme, doch ich sehe und empfinde die nicht. Ich bin nit den Rahmenrichtlinien des Servers eigentlich zufrieden, habe bisher positive Entscheidungen und Kompromisse in der Ausführung der GMs in der Praxis gesehen und fühle mich eigentlich nicht belästigt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Situation auf Belegaer relativ entspannt. 
Das empfinde ich vielleicht aber auch so, weil ich in der Auslegung von Rollenspiel ziemlich tolerant bin und so lange mich ein anderer Spieler nicht belästigt oder massiv einschränkt mir auch egal ist, wieso er auf dem Server ist - oder ob er die RP-Eignungsprüfung einer kleinen Gruppe besteht. 

Natürlich gibt es neben den Leuten (wie ich) die sich bewusst für den Rollenspielserver entschieden haben, all die aufgeführten Arten von Spielern auf dem Server und natürlich finden sich auch immer wieder mal "Fehlgeleitete". Grundsätzlich herrschen aber überwiegend Disziplin und Ruhe und wenn mal jemand zu auffälilg ist, haben die GMs das eigentlich immer schnell und unkompliziert im Griff. Deshalb sehe ich aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund für eine "Aktion gegen gestörtes Rollenspiel". 
Im Gegenzug habe ich auch genau so häufig auffällige Rollenspieler gesehen, die versuchen anderen ihre persönliche Form des "einzigen und wahren" Rollenspiels aufzudrängen, sich als selbsternannte Sheriffs gebären und ständig ganz normale Spieler durch Zurechtweisungen und überzogene Verhaltensforderungen belästigen - die so auch in den Richtlinien des Rollenspielservers nicht stehen und von ihnen frei erfunden oder interpretiert sind. Die sehe ich oft genug, insbesondere an den Wochenenden. Offensichtlich sind das nämlich überwiegend die von mir betitelten "Sonntagspieler", die sich fast aussschliesslich am WE ins Spiel loggen und dort die Welt nach ihrem eigenen Gusto gestaltet sehen möchten. Hier mische ich mich dann auch gerne ein, weil es mich einfach ärgert wie sich Leute herausnehmen zu bestimmen, wie auf dem Server Rollenspiel betrieben werden soll. Gerade bei unerfahrenen Neulingen, die ihre ersten Gehversuche machen und dabei sind ihre anfänglichen Rollenspielhemmungen abzubauen, werden hier oft total verschreckt und nieder gemacht. Das ist die andere Seite der Münze.

Man muss nämlich auch bedenken, daß jede Aktion auch seine Nachteile hat und gemessen an der Notwendigkeit glaube ich, daß wenn man die Punkte die oben gefordert sind wirklich alle so umsetzen würde, wir uns mehr einschränken müssten auf Belegaer als das wir das RP schützen, welches ich momentan gar nicht so bedroht sehe, wie es das Post oben darstellt.
Wenn es wie bisher weiter läuft und die Situation sich nicht verschlechtert sehe ich gar keinen Grund dafür.

Was Rollenspiel für den Einzelnen bedeutet, welche Formen angemessen und insbesondere in Bezug auf Tolkiens Welt angemessen sind, usw. und ob die Sersituation wirklich danach verlangt - oder nur eine kleine Gruppe danach verlangt.
Dinge die diskutiert werden sollten, bevor man einer Lobby, die nach Änderungen der Richlinien schreit so ohne weiteres zustimmt.

Jetzt hab ich doch wieder mehr dazu geschrieben wie ich eigentlich vor hatte^^ 
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich habe den Text auch bewusst ein wenig provokanter verfasst, weil es auch Anstoss zum Nachdenken geben soll - bei denen die gerne schnell im Namen "vieler" globale Änderungen fordern, wie auch bei denen die begeistert aber vielleicht zu schnell zustimmen. 



Eine Frage am Rande drängt sich mir aber noch auf: Gibt es wirklich so viele arme fehlgeleitete Schaafe, die ihren Charakter soweit gespielt haben um damit dann den Server verlassen zu wollen...sollen...müssen?  ;o)  
Hier steckt eine Unlogik drin die nicht unbeachtet bleiben sollte - denn wer sich auf Belegaer verirrt, merkt das doch früh genug und entscheidet sich doch nicht erst mit fortgeschrittenem Level den Server zu verlassen. Viel mehr glaube ich das hier ein Argmuent geschaffen werden soll, Leute, die aus diversen Gründen "nicht erwünscht" sind zum "gehen" aufzufordern - denn diese Möglichkeit hat man ihnen ja dann kostenlos verschafft. Als nächstes folgt danach im Anschluss der Ruf nach "Deportation"??
Ich frage ja nur ;o) )


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug habe ich auch oft genau so auffällige Rollenspieler gesehen, die versuchen anderen ihre persönliche Form des "einzigen und wahren" Rollenspiels aufzudrängen, sich als selbsternannte Sheriffs gebären und ständig ganz normale Spieler durch Zurechtweisungen und überzogene Verhaltensforderungen belästigen - die so auch in den Richtlinien des Rollenspielservers nicht stehen und von ihnen frei erfunden oder interpretiert sind.


Amen, Bruder!
Genau das sind die Typen die ich vorhin als Elite-RP´ler bezeichnete!
Die sind tausendmal schlimmer als jeder der mal kurz aus seiner Rolle versehentlich oder absichtlich ausbricht.

Und ich gebe Cyberflips zu 100% recht: Die Situation ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie sie hier dargestellt wird.
Solange man einigermaßen freundlich und respektvoll miteinander umgeht, regelt sich alles von allein!
Dazu gehört es aber eben auch mal "die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen" und nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen.
Aber ich schweife ab...


----------



## Gocu (24. September 2008)

Lionmir schrieb:


> Amen, Bruder!
> Genau das sind die Typen die ich vorhin als Elite-RP´ler bezeichnete!
> Die sind tausendmal schlimmer als jeder der mal kurz aus seiner Rolle versehentlich oder absichtlich ausbricht.
> 
> ...



ok dann habe ich deinen Post vorher falsch verstanden Lionmir, tut mir Leid. Finde so Leute aber auch nervig, ich meine RP ist gut aber man kann es keinem aufzwingen


----------



## Lionmir (24. September 2008)

@Gocu: Kein Ding. Entschuldigung angenommen :-))


----------



## Parat (24. September 2008)

Man kann ja vieles unterschreiben, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die Diskussionshaltung doch sehr verbohrt.

Da oben im ersten Posting stehen ausschließlich Sachen, die man m.E. gut unterschreiben kann.

Wenn ihr meint alles ist töfte, dann stört da dennoch nix.

Dass es dazu dienen könnte, jeden, der nicht RP im Sinne von (tja, wem eigentlich) spielt, herauszuwerfen ... wah, wo steht das?

Lassen wir die Paranoia doch mal stecken und gucken uns einfach an, um welchen Text es geht. Was snd die Forderungen bzw Vorschläge und welcher davon bereitet Probleme?


----------



## Cyberflips (24. September 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Man kann ja vieles unterschreiben, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die Diskussionshaltung doch sehr verbohrt.
> 
> Da oben im ersten Posting stehen ausschließlich Sachen, die man m.E. gut unterschreiben kann.
> 
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil möchte nicht jeden Punkt diskutieren und habe mir deshalb erlaubt allgemein dazu Stellung zu nehmen. Weil ich bis auf die spieltechnischen Punkte insgesamt die gleiche Einstellung zu den Maßnahmen habe, wollen die doch etwas schützen, was ich gar nicht in Gefahr sehe, mich dabei aber teilweise einschränken möchten. Steht aber alles in meinem Post.

witzig ist, daß sich immer jemand findet, der eine skeptische Meinung in Bezug auf verschärfte Regeln als paranoid bezeichen möchte - oder anders ausgedrückt: wer auf Gefahren hinweist, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann wird dann einfach als an einer mittelschweren Persönlichkeitsstörung leidend bezeichnet, was wohl gleichzeitig so etwas wie "nicht zurechnungsfähig" bedeuten soll - denk ich mir mal. 
Ich habe auch keine Angst, daß der TE und ein paar andere die Weltherrschaft anstreben könnten, ich befürchte nur damit Instrumentarien für Intoleranz zu unterstützen. Ich weiss, ist völlig verbohrt.
Es gilt für mich, daß ich keinen Verschärfungen zustimmen möchte, wo ich keinen Bedarf dafür sehe. Momentan reichen mir die alten Regeln aus. Ergo braucht man auch nicht über einzelne Punktwe zu diskutieren - ausser die spieltechnischen Vorschläge, die haben nämlich nur indirekt mit dem Problem zu tun, beeinflussen aber für alle das RP-Ergebnis. Wie zum Beispiel die Waffen ziehen können ohne Kampfmodus oder Emotes in Sagen-Reichweite usw. würde ich für eine allgemeine Verbesserung halten, die allen positives Spielerlebnis beschert. 
Reiten in Thorins Hallen dagegen ist für mich persönlich ein Freiheitsnovum und ich halte es auch nicht für paranoid wenn ich hier dagegen bin. Wer nicht reiten möchte lässt es halt und wer im Gehen-Modus bis nach Celondim zu Fuss latschen möchte, tut das...wie mein Hobbit wenn er auf Tour ist, aber das möchte ich entscheiden können und nicht aufgezwungen bekommen. Denn manchmal hat ers auch eilig und dann läuft er die Strecke ganz gerne. Wie die Gefährten 2 Tage am Stück als sie die Orks zu verfolgten...verfolgen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anders könnte ich mir aber vorstellen das man die Kollisionsabfrage dahingehend ändern könnte, daß man nicht mehr durch Spieler hindurchreiten kann und bei Kollision mit Spielern automatisch vom Pferd fliegt. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach viel effizienter und auch viel cooler fürs Spielerlebnis - wäre natürlich kein Verbot oder aktives Reglement. Wenn Du verstehst wo ich drauf hinaus will


----------



## Vetaro (24. September 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder, wie versprochen kamen Goci und Cybi vorbei. Meine Homi-es. Hoho.

Lionmir hat zwar schön bei einigen punkten dagegen gehalten, offen sind aber immernoch folgende Punkte, und meiner meinung nach ist jeder einzelne davon Grund genug, um den Bio-Einbürgerungstest nicht zu nehmen.

Es schreckt Rollenspiel-Anfänger ab. Wirklich, da kannst du sagen, was du willst.
Die Leute würden es schnell fälschen. Ich meine dabei Leute, die tatsächlich die RPserver-Regeln übergehen wollen.
Wenn das nicht- oder falschausfüllen ohnehin keine Konsequenz bewirkt, dann muss es auch keiner nachsehen, und dann kann man die ganze Sache auch weglassen und...

... Einfach gegen etwas anderes Austauschen, wodurch festgestellt wird, dass jeder Spieler tatsächlich kenntnis davon genommen hat, dass er auf einem Rollenspielserver irgendeine Lese-vereinbarung, die man nicht wie die WoW-AGBs oder Foren-Nutzerregeln einfach wegklicken kann Es geht nicht um Eignungstests oder so, nur darum, dass definitiv ein Text mit dem inhalt "Hallo, hier Rollenspielserver, hier eintauchen in spielwelt, wenn du nicht willst bitte anderer server" gelesen und verstanden wird.

Und das ist dann ja auch schon wieder im ersten Post enthalten.


----------



## Anrangar (25. September 2008)

wer von Turbine hat was kommentiert...

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...240#post4509240

im englischen Bereich


----------



## Bartholom (25. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ich kann die vielen pflicht-biographien schon förmlich vor mir sehen: "[insert ruligen namen] ist ein edler elbenjäger von beeindruckender statur. eigentlich ist er ein elbenprinz der von bösen trollen aus seinem königreich vertrieben wurde, er wurde von rache angetrieben der beste bogenschütze mittelerdes und kämpft jetzt an der seite von legolas darum das böse zu besiegen".



da zitiere ich mich doch gleich nochmal selbst: wenige stunden nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte bin ich einem elben-jäger begegnet der sich in seiner bio als "elitejäger" und "ausbilder von legolas" bezeichnet hat. manchmal ist die realität härter als jedes fantasie-szenario  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluearrow (25. September 2008)

hi

intresantes thema also ein unterschied zwischen rp und normal server gibt es nicht hier
ein rp server müste anders aus sehn und eine andere spielemechanick habe

das fängt schon damit an das ein solcher server kein pvp hat
desweiteren die quest nach rp gestaltet werden
es kein bdt gibt ( oder es anders aus sehen müste )
die inis so gestaltet werden das es kein dkp system gibt und man nur noch bossruns macht
die belohnung gerechter gemacht werden so das man nicht gezwungen ist 100mal ein
boss zukillen um ein teil zu erwürfeln
die inis so gestalten das man nur mit einem lv unterschied zwische 2-3 rein kann 
(damit es nicht heist "suche x/6 50iger dabei)

noch ein problem gibt es was macht man wenn man die max lv grenze erreicht hat
(twinken,ringunde,die neuen verteidigungs inis oder schlimmer spiegelteich inis
um ein item zubekommen soll man andauernt in inis gehen)
deshalb bin ich von wow weg andauern tages q , ruf farming wie langweilig 

das ergebnis ist dann zwar ein rp server aber der würde nicht ausgelastet sein
das wirschaft und crapftingsystem würde nicht voran kommen weil es zwenige spieler
auf solche einem server gibt



> ich lese nicht gerne CS-Kiddy r0fl-Sprache in einem Spiel


dafür gibt es filter ok der müst lernfähig sein


----------



## German Viking (25. September 2008)

Moin, moin

Mit Abstand das beste, dass ich je bei Buffed las.
Obwohl ich nur Gelegenheits-Rollenspieler bin, stimme ich dem TE voll zu.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Codemasters mehr dafür tun sollte, dass auf RP-Servern auch wirklich (zumindest überwiegend) Rollenspiel betrieben wird.
Ich selbst spiele nebenbei noch WoW und Warhammer und muss sagen, dass HdRo das zur Zeit beste Online-Spiel für ernsthafte Rollenspieler ist.
Gerade DAS ist die Stärke von HdRo und Codemasters sollte diese Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre auch pflegen, sonst droht HdRo im MMORPG-Einerlei unterzugehen.
Ich sage nicht, dass die anderen Spiele schlechter sind.
Aber nicht umsonst flüchten immer mehr enttäuschte Rollenspieler von WoW zu HdRo, und Warhammer spricht eh mehr die PvP-Interessierten an.

Wie es scheint hat der TE auf jeden Fall Aufmerksamkeit erregt (siehe weiter oben den Link auf die englische Seite) und das ist sehr erfreulich.

Grüße von der Küste an Alle in Mittelerde!!
German Viking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (25. September 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> intresantes thema also ein unterschied zwischen rp und normal server gibt es nicht hier
> ein rp server müste anders aus sehn und eine andere spielemechanick habe
> ...



Hm ...
Also ehrlich gesagt erschließt sich mir gerade nicht die Logik bzw. der Sinn deines Postings. Du schreibst hier irgendwas von Raids und anderen Sachen. 
Vielleicht ist die Aussage einfach zu komplex für mich um sie zu verstehen. Ich würde es begrüßen wenn du mich nochmal aufklärst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (25. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> wer auf Gefahren hinweist, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann


Das ist eben das Problem. Du beschwerst Dich über etwas, was nirgends steht.



> Ich habe auch keine Angst, daß der TE und ein paar andere die Weltherrschaft anstreben könnten, ich befürchte nur damit Instrumentarien für Intoleranz zu unterstützen. Ich weiss, ist völlig verbohrt.


Dann geh doch mal durch das Eröffnungsposting und dann erkläre uns, welcher Teil davon so ein Instrumentarium schafft?



> Es gilt für mich, daß ich keinen Verschärfungen zustimmen möchte, wo ich keinen Bedarf dafür sehe.


Da werden gar keine neuen Regeln gefordert?



> Momentan reichen mir die alten Regeln aus.


Dem TE offenbar auch, denn er verlangt gar keine neuen Regeln?



> Reiten in Thorins Hallen


Weißt Du .. dann sag doch einfach, dass Du gegen diese Sache bist, und hol nicht weit aus, über die achoschlimme Intoleranzherfallend, wenn es Dir nur um einen Punkt geht. Denn alles andere greift ja gar nicht ein.

Btw ist das Eingreifen ins Reiten in Thorins Halle, je nach Auffassung, schlicht Hintergrundelement. Wenn die Zwerge sowas nicht zulassen würden (und ich war da nie, also hab ich keine Position dazu), dann würden sie das eben verbieten. Und DANN wäre das auch vollkommen okay.

Ich kann ja Deinen Einwand noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, aber das weite Drumherumreden nicht. Mal davon ab, dass ich eh drauf wetten könnte, dass diesbezüglich nichts kommt.


----------



## Parat (25. September 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> das fängt schon damit an das ein solcher server kein pvp hat


Wieso? Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren Online-RP in Full-PvP, und das heißt in dem Fall "vollständiges RP", also ohne Rumrennen zwischen Questen.



> desweiteren die quest nach rp gestaltet werden


Echtes RP und das Questsystem schließen sich in weiten Teilen eh aus. Was ist das für ne Welt, wo jeder die gleichen Monster tötete.^^

Aber im MMORPG geht das nicht, da brauchste ein Gerüst, an dem sich Spieler langhangeln. Die Alternativen dzau gibt es, aber die erfordern vom Spieler eben mehr Eigeninitiative.



> die inis so gestalten das man nur mit einem lv unterschied zwische 2-3 rein kann


Macht keinen Sinn, wenn eine OOC-Info wie das Lvl den Zugang zu irgendwas versperrt.



> noch ein problem gibt es was macht man wenn man die max lv grenze erreicht hat


Wie wärs mit RPen? ^^



> das ergebnis ist dann zwar ein rp server aber der würde nicht ausgelastet sein
> das wirschaft und crapftingsystem würde nicht voran kommen weil es zwenige spieler
> auf solche einem server gibt


Das ist wahr. Echte RP-Lösungen sind klein, viel kleiner als LOTRO.

Aber ehrlich gesagt hat wohl keiner die wirre Phantasie aus LOTRO sowas wie einen Ultima Online oder Neverwinter Nights Freeshard zu basteln, wo sich alles auf RP konzentriert.

LOTRO wird immer ein typisches MMO bleiben, mit den Quests, mit dem Farmen (alles ne Stufe weniger intensiv als bei WOW) und mit den typischen Begleiterscheinungen, auch der weitestgehenden Inhaltslosigkeit des RPs. Wer da mehr will, muss halt woanders hin

ABER das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man sich nicht überlegen kann, wie man trotzdem ein - für ein MMOG - besseres RP-Erlebnis schaffen kann. Und da sind die vorgestellten Punkte ein guter Ansatz. Und ganz ehrlich: Ob Belegaer nun der größte aller Server ist, wie es zur Zeit der Fall ist, oder dann nur noch der zweitgrößte, drittgrößte, das dürfte weitestgehend egal sein, wenn sich dabei etwas mehr RP ergibt.


----------



## Norei (25. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> da zitiere ich mich doch gleich nochmal selbst: wenige stunden nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte bin ich einem elben-jäger begegnet der sich in seiner bio als "elitejäger" und "ausbilder von legolas" bezeichnet hat. manchmal ist die realität härter als jedes fantasie-szenario
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So ein Lügner. Ich habe den ausgebildet, es aber in meiner Bio nicht erwähnt, weil er mich darum gebeten hat. Es wäre ihm peinlich gewesen.


----------



## Vetaro (25. September 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> das fängt schon damit an das ein solcher server kein pvp hat
> desweiteren die quest nach rp gestaltet werden
> es kein bdt gibt ( oder es anders aus sehen müste )
> die inis so gestaltet werden das es kein dkp system gibt und man nur noch bossruns macht
> ...



Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt böse, eigentlich ist es nicht so gemeint, aber... bist du Rollenspieler? So ein richtiger? Ich habe nur irgendwie das gefühl, dass du entweder ein "falsches" bild davon hast ("falsch" im sinne von "abweichend von dem der ganz großen mehrheit") oder aber sorgen hast, die wirklich ganz anderer natur sind als meine eigenen.

Es ist ja völlig klar, dass man ganz viele Sachen einfach ignoriert, als Rollenspieler. Wie zum Beispiel Level (Sachen wie "Seid gegrüßt Edler Level 39-Ritter" sidn ja nunmal nach allgemeinem konsens falsch, oder möchte sich da jetzt einer finden, der das kaputtdiskutieren will?), den Umstand, dass in wahrheit jeder die gleichen Abenteuer erlebt hat, oder dass eigentlich 95% der Weltbevölkerung rumläuft und mehr oder weniger hirnlos nur wildtiere und monstren verkloppt. Eine endlos lange liste an sachen, die man ignorieren und übergehen muss.

Es scheint mir - mit gutem Willen - dass du an soetwas gedacht hast, und irgendwie möglichst all diese sachen die man ignorieren muss loswerden wolltest, dabei aber nicht so richtig wusstest, wo es anzufangen gelte.

Meine Lösung: Das ganze in einem Chat oder an einem realen Tisch machen, da ist das alles kein Problem.

Oh, und... da ist wirklich was ganz schlimmes mit deiner Sprache passiert, vielleicht solltest du mal jemanden mit ner Rohrzange daran lassen.


----------



## Cyberflips (26. September 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem. Du beschwerst Dich über etwas, was nirgends steht.





Parat schrieb:


> Da werden gar keine neuen Regeln gefordert?






Parat schrieb:


> Dem TE offenbar auch, denn er verlangt gar keine neuen Regeln?




Gut, betitel ich es anders. Es werden ja keine neuen Regeln verlangt sondern Maßnahmen (vorbeugend, nachhaltig und spieltechnisch). Maßnahmen gegen (zitat) "Leute, die nicht in erster Linie aus der Neigung zum Rollenspiel, sondern aus Unwissen, Desinteresse oder schlimmstenfalls sogar aus Ignoranz auf den Rollenspielserver kommen"




Parat schrieb:


> Weißt Du .. dann sag doch einfach, dass Du gegen diese Sache bist, und hol nicht weit aus, über die achoschlimme Intoleranzherfallend, wenn es Dir nur um einen Punkt geht. Denn alles andere greift ja gar nicht ein.



Ich glaube nicht das Du nicht verstanden hast wovon ich gesprochen habe. Sicher geht es mir nicht um einen Punkt, das aheb ich auch genau erklärt. Netter Versuch

Das ist aber genau das Thema. Dich stört sogar die Form wie ich das mache und das ist für mich der eigentliche Tenor der ganzen Geschichte. "Ihr", wer das jetzt im Speziellen auch alles ist, möchte es genau so haben wie "ihr" es wollt und darauf zielen die Maßnahmen letztendlich. Ich frage mich mit welchem Recht Du und die Deinen das einfordert?

Ich habe nur "Dir" geantwortet. Wer ist denn "wir" ?
Wenn Du für eine Gruppe sprichst, dann erkläre auch bitte für wen das ist


Aber wenn Du es genauer und schärfer möchtest: Mir gefällt die ganze Sache nicht und wie gesagt ich sehe den Grund nicht dafür. Es wird ein Problem angeführt welches ich nicht als Solches erkennen kann und schon gar nicht um "Maßnahmen" oder Lösungen zu begründen, um, ich zitiere: Für mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde zu sorgen. 
Für mich sieht das nach Propaganda aus. Eine Gruppe von Leuten, die sicherlich irgendwo da ist (klar ist ja auch nicht verhinderbar) wird aus meiner Sicht hier als Vorwand angeführt und mit dem Ziel, die engeren RP-Vorstellungen einer kleinen Hardliner Gruppe durchzusetzen. Paranoid wie ich nun mal bin lese ich das zwischen den Zeilen.
Ich werde sicherlich nicht unter die Gürtellinie hauen, aber wo hab ich das alles schon mal gesehen??...es drängt sich einfach auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich wiederhole Dir gerne noch einmal die Quintessenz aus meinen Postings:  Ich spiele jeden Tag und kann auf dem Server die angeführten "Probleme" mit  Unwissenden, Desinteressierten oder schlimmstenfalls sogar Ignoranten auf dem Rollenspielserver Belegaer nicht sehen. Nicht in dem Maße das es "unser" Rollenspiel so stören würde, daß eine Pedition an den Betreiber notwendig wäre, noch die darin angeführten "Lösungsangebote"
Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## Parat (26. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Gut, betitel ich es anders. Es werden ja keine neuen Regeln verlangt sondern Maßnahmen (vorbeugend, nachhaltig und spieltechnisch). Maßnahmen gegen (zitat) "Leute, die nicht in erster Linie aus der Neigung zum Rollenspiel, sondern aus Unwissen, Desinteresse oder schlimmstenfalls sogar aus Ignoranz auf den Rollenspielserver kommen"


Ja, aber dahinter stehen ja die Maßnahmen. Es heißt ja nicht "wir fordern diese Maßnahmen und dann noch viele andere, die vorerst geheim bleiben". Das ist doch nur die Begründung, wieso diese Sachen gewünschtw erden. Man kann sicher drüber diskutieren, welche dieser Punkte zu weit gingen, aber den Tenor kann man doch kaum verurteilen. Das finde ich arg artifiziell.



> Das ist aber genau das Thema. Dich stört sogar die Form wie ich das mache und das ist für mich der eigentliche Tenor der ganzen Geschichte. "Ihr", wer das jetzt im Speziellen auch alles ist, möchte es genau so haben wie "ihr" es wollt und darauf zielen die Maßnahmen letztendlich. Ich frage mich mit welchem Recht Du und die Deinen das einfordert?


Erstmal rede ich immer nur vom Thread-Eröffner. Da geht es sicher nicht um mich. Wieso auch? ich spiele beinahe täglich Online-Rollenspiel, aber das nicht in LOTRO, weil da lOTRO meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird. Und das, obwohl ich eigentlich bei jeder Gelegenheit für Liberalität plädiere - allerdings in einem anderen, rperischen Umfeld - da ist vieles überhaupt nicht strittig, wo in LOTRO immer eine Riesendiussion draus wird. Da ist schlicht jeder immer anspielbar, ohne Diskussion. Und jeder ist zu jeder Zeit im RP-Mode, zu einem so hohen prozentsatz, dass man es sich auch wieder leisten kann, OOC zuzulassen, weil es eben nur in begründeten Fällen vorkommt. Da kann man auch Poweremotes zulassen, weil sie eh keiner missbraucht. Sprich: Ich hab in der Diskussion keinerlei Aktien, außer dass ich auch nen LOTRO-Account noch habe (gekündigt ist er schon) und dass ich die Diskussionen in den offiziellen und inoffouiellen, auf LOTRO zentrierten, deutschen Foren mitbekommen habe, wo sich sicherlich 50 Mann dran beteiligten und ich auch zwei Beiträge oder so schrieb. Ergo find ich den Ausspruch "wir" nicht falsch. Das ist schon eine ziemlich breite Position, selbst wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass die Foren nun unbedingt sich repräsentativ zusammen setzen.



> Mir gefällt die ganze Sache nicht und wie gesagt ich sehe den Grund nicht dafür. Es wird ein Problem angeführt welches ich nicht als Solches erkennen kann und schon gar nicht um "Maßnahmen" oder Lösungen zu begründen, um, ich zitiere: Für mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde zu sorgen.


Nimm doch einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass nicht jeder so happy sein muss wie Du. Ich hab mein Abo gekündigt, weil ich zwar nie von LOTRO mir erhoffte, ein RP-Paradis zu sein (dafür hab ich die NWN2-PW), sondern um ein bisserl locker-flockig zu questen, aber natürlich immer im RP, ich hab nämlich keinerlei Interesse an einem Spiel außerhalb des RPs. Okay, das war eh zu hoch gegriffen, aber ich hab in dem einen Jahr Abo den abnehmenden Trend auch gemerkt. Das _öffentliche_ RP ist weitestgehend ausgestorben. Geh irgendwo hin, Du siehst kein RP mehr. Klar kann es irgendwo am Rande stattnden. Und klar findet es in Sippen statt. Und klar gibt es immer noch genug Leute, die sich in RP ziehen lassen. Aber wenn man inzwischen deutlich häufiger als früher weite Strecken zurück legen kann, durch allerlei Zentren, und man sieht niemanden mehr emoten, dann ist das eben doch ein Indikator dafür, dass die Häufigkeit von RP abgeneommen hat, trotz zugenommener Spielerzahlen. Ich bezweifel nicht, dass es noch Leute geben mag, die ständig RP haben, aber dennoch würde ich es für ausgemacht halten, dass RP weniger wurde, und ganz ehrlich: DAS hat bisher in den 3 großen Foren auch noch niemand bestritten.



> Für mich sieht das nach Propaganda aus. Eine Gruppe von Leuten, die sicherlich irgendwo da ist (klar ist ja auch nicht verhinderbar) wird aus meiner Sicht hier als Vorwand angeführt und mit dem Ziel, die engeren RP-Vorstellungen einer kleinen Hardliner Gruppe durchzusetzen. Paranoid wie ich nun mal bin lese ich das zwischen den Zeilen.


Jo, das ist nunmal Paranoia. Kann ich ja auch nix für. Die meisten, die da in den Foren diskutierten - und auch vieles heraus strichen - kennt sich nicht. Und vor allem: Wo stehen denn da enge RP-Vorstellungen?

ICH hab ja meinetwegen in vielem enge Vorstellungen (wie gesagt, die sind eigentlich verdammt liberal, aber nicht liberal für LOTRO, sondern liberal für ein echtes Rollenspiel, was LOTRO nicht ist) ... aber wo stehen denn da im Text enge Vorstellungen? Okay, das Reiten ... aber dahinter?



> Ich werde sicherlich nicht unter die Gürtellinie hauen, aber wo hab ich das alles schon mal gesehen??...es drängt sich einfach auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo denn? ... *lacht* Ich hab ne Vermutung, aber die ist nun echt extrem abwegig. Herrjeh, da meinen einfach ne Menge Leute, dass das RP abnahm, und dann stellen sie in nem Diskussionsprozess zusammen ne Vorschlagsliste auf, von denen 90% keinerlei Probleme verursachen sollten. Ein Hinweis bei der Charerstellung? Wo ist denn da das Problem? Dass Leute von Bele zu anderen Servern kostenfrei wechseln würden ... wer kann denn da was dagegen haben? Dass man bei der Werbung für Bele nicht zu sehr auf RP-fremde Sachen eingehen sollte? Wo liegt denn da das Problem?

Reiten und Waffen, eher unprominente Punkte. Ganz ehrlich: Für MICH ist das nachrangig und albern, und ich hab noch nie in so Kategorien gedacht, aber ich komm auch aus einem Umfeld, wo echt nur rennt, wer im RP rennt, wo echt nur die Waffen zückt, wer die Waffen gezückt hat, wo wirklich nur reitet, wer im RP reitet. Und so weiter und so fort. Ich kenne diese LOTRO-Probleme gar nicht, weil sie sich in meinem RP-Umfeld nicht stellen, aber an so zwei kleinen Punkten würd ich nun keine Verschwörung von RP-Geheimbünden vermuten, die ihre finstere Agenda durchsetzen wollen.^^



> Und ich wiederhole Dir gerne noch einmal die Quintessenz aus meinen Postings:  Ich spiele jeden Tag und kann auf dem Server die angeführten "Probleme" mit  Unwissenden, Desinteressierten oder schlimmstenfalls sogar Ignoranten auf dem Rollenspielserver Belegaer nicht sehen. Nicht in dem Maße das es "unser" Rollenspiel so stören würde, daß eine Pedition an den Betreiber notwendig wäre, noch die darin angeführten "Lösungsangebote"
> Ist doch nicht schwer, oder?


Jo, ist auch nix gegen einzuwenden. Aber wenn Du die Probleme nicht siehst, es aber in den 3 größten RP-Boards plus sogar inzwischen im englischsprachigen offiziellen Forum die Zustimmungsrate bei konstant über 80% liegt - und wenn wir Flames ala "RPer sind eh doof" rausrechnen, dann sind es auch 90% - , dann würd ich halt schon mal drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sein könnte, dass andere einen Trend hin zu weniger RP, gerade öffentlichem, einfach nur früher wahrnehmen als Du.


----------



## Cyberflips (26. September 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Jo, ist auch nix gegen einzuwenden. Aber wenn Du die Probleme nicht siehst, es aber in den 3 größten RP-Boards plus sogar inzwischen im englischsprachigen offiziellen Forum die Zustimmungsrate bei konstant über 80% liegt - und wenn wir Flames ala "RPer sind eh doof" rausrechnen, dann sind es auch 90% - , dann würd ich halt schon mal drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sein könnte, dass andere einen Trend hin zu weniger RP, gerade öffentlichem, einfach nur früher wahrnehmen als Du.




Ja mit der Wahrnehmung ist das manchmal so ein Ding.  
Wenn eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten in 3 Boards die Werbetrommel rührt und auch den einen oder anderen Zuspruch findet, kann man das nicht unbedingt als 90% igen Erfolg verkaufen. Denn lustigerweise kommentieren das genau so viele Leute, die bekennend überhaupt nicht auf Belegaer spielen. Mit dem Spruch: "Wenn ich da spielen würde, fände ich das gut" (siehe oben) (siehe in Deinen RP-Threads) von denen Du sprichst. 
Das ist wieder die gleiche Propaganda-Schiene. 

Zum anderen betonst Du unentwegt in Deinem Post, daß du HdrO gar nicht oder nicht mehr spielst, weil es Deinen Ansprüchen als Rollenspieler nicht gerecht wird. Soweit gut und dahingestellt, aber wieso Frage ich mich dann, bist Du so engagiert in der Diskussion darüber was in HdrO passiert, da Du ja praktisch nicht betroffen bist. Man könnte auch böse sagen (und das meine ich gar nicht so) wieso hälts Du Dich dann nicht einfach raus und kümmerst Dich mehr um Dein anspruchsvolles Rollenspiel? - Nicht falsch verstehen, möchte Dir auf diesem Wege nicht unhöflich begegnen, aber Du betonst es so oft, daß ich mich schon Frage was dabei Dein Hintergrund ist. 
Hoffe nicht das Deine Intention das Missionieren ist um das einzige wahre Rollenspiel zu propagieren und uns auf Belegaer den Anspruch zu bringen - God beware! 
Klingt nämlich bei Dir ein wenig so, als wenn Du zu der elitären Gruppe der "Wissenden" gehörst, die genau wissen wie das Ding zu spielen gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bedenke doch auch mal, daß Deine Sicht von Rollenspiel vielleicht nicht die ist, die sich eine grosse Masse von Spielern für HdrO wünscht - sonst würde doch logischerweise das Rollenspiel auf Belegaer auch anders betrieben. 
Ich persönlich bin dort ganz zufrieden und der Rollenspielanspruch reicht mir völlig. Trotz meiner über 20 Jahre Rollenspielerfahrung (P&P, Videospiele usw.) hab ich Rollenspiel lieber locker und frei, so wie Tolkiens Welt und seine Charaktere aus meiner Sicht auch gestrickt sind.
Richtig, ich bin auch der, der nicht so sensibel erkennt, daß jetzt unbedingt das Rollenspiel auf Belegaer eine Veränderung braucht und gerettet werden muss. Nein, ich bin einer von denen, die dort einfach nur jeden Tag Spass haben. Im Spiel mit meinen Charakteren, mit Tolkiens Welt und in Interaktion mit allen dortigen Rollenspiel-Möglichkeiten....so eher anspruchslos und simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (26. September 2008)

Ildaril schrieb:


> @Trugor
> Die Wörter Sind Extra Großgeschrieben um es ein wenig besser zu Betonen
> 
> 
> ...




*fasst sich an den Kopf und glaubt es nicht*
Doch, tut es.

"xxx sätzt einen dakelblik auf und säuftst falibt"

Solche Emotes liest man - leider - auch immer häufiger. Aber DAS Ding hab ich mir gemerkt. Die Rechtschreibung steht also sehr wohl zur Debatte. Ich rede jetzt nicht von Legasthenikern, aber man merkt auch, wenn man einen vor sich hat.

Vie häufiger sind aber die unsäglichen Vertreter aus der  "Wer-Rechtschreibfehler-findet-darf-sie-behalten-Fraktion"

Was Rollenspiel angeht: ich gestehe, ich tus auch nicht immer, allerdings werde ich auch immer häufiger geradezu angepöbelt, wenn ich mal wieder auf einen "Nicht-Rollenspieler" treffe und dann Rollenspiel betreibe. Als sich meine Elbin mit einem kleinen Hobbit unterhielt dem sie gerade geholfen hatte ("ich bitte euch, mein Herr, das war eine Selbstverständlichkeit.") kam ein "Boah ey, was quatscht ihr alle so geschraubt"
Der Hinweis, dass es ein Rollenspielserver ist und dass man sich doch bitte entsprechend verhalten sollte um den anderen den Spaß nicht zu versauen, kam sinngemäß zurück, dass ich mich doch gehackt legen sollte, er würd für das mistspiel zahlen und er sieht nicht ein, sich an irgendeine Regel zu halten. Schliesslich würde SEIN Spielspaß darunter leiden.
K.a. was aus dem Ticket wurde. *g*

Was mich aber tröstet: Am 13.11. kommt das Addon raus und viele der Sozialautisten, die von WoW rübergekommen sind um "mal was anderes zu sehen" werden dann ihre Chars auf 80 bringen und sind aus Lotro wieder weg.

In diesem Sinne: Wartets noch ein bisschen ab und haltet durch, der Spuk ist bald (hoffentlich) vorbei.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. September 2008)

Jayla schrieb:


> Sozialautisten


Hammer. :>

Und jetzt eröffnet alle einen "Mods spammen!!!1" Thread. o.O


----------



## done (26. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Zum anderen betonst Du unentwegt in Deinem Post, daß du HdrO gar nicht oder nicht mehr spielst, weil es Deinen Ansprüchen als Rollenspieler nicht gerecht wird. Soweit gut und dahingestellt, aber wieso Frage ich mich dann, bist Du so engagiert in der Diskussion darüber was in HdrO passiert, da Du ja praktisch nicht betroffen bist. Man könnte auch böse sagen (und das meine ich gar nicht so) wieso hälts Du Dich dann nicht einfach raus und kümmerst Dich mehr um Dein anspruchsvolles Rollenspiel?


Was bitte spricht dagegen sich bei etwas zu engagieren, was einen nicht direkt betrifft?
Ich finde es toll, wenn jemand vom Server Morthond, Maiar oder Vanyar unsere Aktion unterstützt. Eben weil er einen Nicht-Rollenspiel-Server gewählt hat, weil er selbst gar nicht oder nur sehr selten Rollenspiel betreibt.
Und ich finde es ebenso gut, wenn Parat, obwohl sein Abo ausläuft, hier noch sein Wissen einbringt.
Denn ich selbst habe noch nicht auf einem FreeShard gespielt und profitiere von seiner Erfahrung.

Der Startpost addressiert bewusst Rollenspieler und Nicht-Rollenspieler uva. 
Jeder darf hier mitlesen und mitreden.

Und noch ein Hinweis über das "wir" im Startpost und in dieser Diskussion.
Es ging dem Schreiben eine recht ausführliche Diskussion voraus, die auch per Link im Schreiben eingefügt ist.
Uns ist klar, dass wir nicht jeden Rollenspieler Belegaers vertreten können. Das ist auch nicht der Anspruch.
Wir haben versucht etwas zu formulieren, das eine möglichst große Gruppe zu einem möglichst hohen Prozentsatz vertreten kann.
Die meisten Reaktionen zeigen uns, dass das gelungen es.
Es wird immer Punkte geben, über die sich jemand aufregt. Und das ist auch gut.
Denn wenn wir so aalglatt formulieren, dass es keinerlei Kritik gibt, oder nur Punkte ansprechen, über die eh schon Einigkeit herrscht, ist es dann überhaupt wert darüber zu reden?


----------



## Parat (26. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Wenn eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten in 3 Boards die Werbetrommel rührt und auch den einen oder anderen Zuspruch findet, kann man das nicht unbedingt als 90% igen Erfolg verkaufen.


Nein, aber wenn sie von der Erstfassung in unzähligen Entschärfungen zu irgendwas relativ mildem kommt, dann ist das schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass da keine Hardcoreler hinter stecken.



> Zum anderen betonst Du unentwegt in Deinem Post, daß du HdrO gar nicht oder nicht mehr spielst, weil es Deinen Ansprüchen als Rollenspieler nicht gerecht wird. Soweit gut und dahingestellt, aber wieso Frage ich mich dann, bist Du so engagiert in der Diskussion darüber was in HdrO passiert, da Du ja praktisch nicht betroffen bist.


Erstens war ich zuvor durchaus engagiert in Diskussionen zur Entwicklung des RPs in LOTRO, und zum anderen mag ich es nicht, wenn man irgendwelchen Leuten, die sich engagieren und da nun wirklich sich arg bemühen - ungeachtet ihrer persönlichen Vorlieben - ne gemeinsame Basis zu finden, Propaganda etc unterstellt.



> wieso hälts Du Dich dann nicht einfach raus und kümmerst Dich mehr um Dein anspruchsvolles Rollenspiel?


Hab ich doch hier getan, bis Deine Anwürfe kamen gegen die Organisatoren? Aber wenn man sich schon zu Propaganda-Vorwürfen und wilden Verschwörungstheorien hinreißen lässt, dann wird man da ja wohl noch gegenreden können.



> Hoffe nicht das Deine Intention das Missionieren ist um das einzige wahre Rollenspiel zu propagieren und uns auf Belegaer den Anspruch zu bringen - God beware!


Is ja albern. Ich meine: WENN ich eigennützige Motive hätte, dann würd ich dran arbeiten, dass das RP immer schlechter wird, damit die Leute dann zu unserem Projekt wechseln.^^



> Klingt nämlich bei Dir ein wenig so, als wenn Du zu der elitären Gruppe der "Wissenden" gehörst, die genau wissen wie das Ding zu spielen gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOTRO? Nö. Da hab ich keine Ahnung. :-)
Und wissens: Ach, herrjeh, wir haben alle Vorstellungen davon, wie RP aussehen kann und aussehen sollte, aber ich hab in einigen hundert Postings in den LOTRO-Foren fast durchgängig die Position vertreten, dassman von LOTRO nicht zuviel verlangen kann aus RPer-Sicht, weil MMORG ganz generell ein Medium ist, das kaum Komplexität bieten kann.

Aber wie gesagt: Davon verlange ich nie etwas für LOTRO, weil es für mich eben ein hübsch platziertes Arcardegame ist, wobei man m.E. selbst dort auf einem RP-Server durchaus gewisse Mindeststandards festzurren kann.

Argh *rauft sich die Haare* .. und nun ausgerechnet mich als elitär zu bezeichnen, das ist schon Wahnsinn, wenn man mich etwas kennt.^^ Unser ganzes Projekt gründeten wir mal, um albernen Regelfetischisten zu entgehen. Wir haben massiv "Macht" verlagert von der Spielleitung (die es in solchen Projekten ja wirklich aktiv gibt) auf die Spieler verteilt. So kann jeder Spieler NSCs übernehmen und bespielen, sowie auch NSCs und Monster herbeispawnen. Sie können etliches, was in LOTRO wahrscheinlich nicht mal SLs können. Und das jeder einzelne Spieler. Wo Du Dich anderswo wochenlang mit kleingeistiger Kritik an irgendwelchen Details der Biographie herumärgern musst, werden bei uns 90% innerhalb von 24 Stunden durchgewunken.  Das glatte Gegenteil ist der Fall.^^

Das Einzige, was ich tat, ist zu sagen, dass ich den LOTRO-Account kündigte, was ja nun kein Verbrechen ist. Ich stellte halt einfach fest, dass meine (eh schon bewusst niedrig gewählten) Anforderungen nicht erreicht wurden. Ist okay, ich hege dem Spiel keinen Groll deswegen. Ich bin sicher es wäre in jedem anderen MMORPG schlimmer geworden.



> Bedenke doch auch mal, daß Deine Sicht von Rollenspiel vielleicht nicht die ist, die sich eine grosse Masse von Spielern für HdrO wünscht - sonst würde doch logischerweise das Rollenspiel auf Belegaer auch anders betrieben.


Nochmal: Hier schlägt doch gar niemand konkret vor, wie RP auszusehen hat? Hier wird nicht über die wirklichen "Streitfragen" der RP-Communities geredet, nicht über Charaktertreue, nicht über Settingbezug, nicht über Affirmativität, nicht über Konseqenz, nicht über Engine versus Emote, nicht über den Grad der Freiheit der Spieler. All das sind Fragen, über die ich gerne und leidenschaftlich diskutieren kann. Aber das tu ich ja hier gar nicht.



> Richtig, ich bin auch der, der nicht so sensibel erkennt, daß jetzt unbedingt das Rollenspiel auf Belegaer eine Veränderung braucht und gerettet werden muss. Nein, ich bin einer von denen, die dort einfach nur jeden Tag Spass haben. Im Spiel mit meinen Charakteren, mit Tolkiens Welt und in Interaktion mit allen dortigen Rollenspiel-Möglichkeiten....so eher anspruchslos und simpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Narf. Leg einem doch nix in den Mund. Das Witzige ist doch, dass Dir hier gar niemand vorwirft, nicht rpig genug zu spielen oder sowas. Wenn Du im Spiel mit anderen Charakteren und den Rollenspiel-Möglichkeiten dort RP betreibst, ist das doch jedem Recht.

Sorry, aber für mich hört es sich alles so an, als hättest Du einmal massiv Ärger irgendwo gehabt mit Vorschriften fürs RP und das projezierst Du jetzt alles darauf.


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. September 2008)

Jayla schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was mich aber tröstet: Am 13.11. kommt das Addon raus und viele der Sozialautisten, die von WoW rübergekommen sind um "mal was anderes zu sehen" werden dann ihre Chars auf 80 bringen und sind aus Lotro wieder weg.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© Sinnlos-im-Weltraum


----------



## Squizzel (27. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> @Squizzel und Lionmir
> 
> So Leute wie ihr stören das RP, die meisten davon haben einfach keine Lust dazu. Dann wird einfach gestört oder wie ihr das machst, immer wieder irgendwelche dummen Fragen stellen.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil mein Freund. Ich hänge mich vielleicht jetzt weit aus dem Fenster, aber ich behaupte mal RP lastiger zu sein als jeder anderen in diesem Thread. Oder wie erklärst du dir 7 Tage Spielzeit meines Hauptcharakters der noch nichtmal Stufe 15 ist und das Auenland nie verlassen hat?

Jetzt müßte man meinen, dass gerade ich darauf anspringe und am meisten über das OOC wettere, da ich in diesem Spiel nichts anderes mache als Pfeifenkraut anzubauen und Proviant für meine Freunde zu kochen. Aber ich kriege vom OOC am wenigsten mit, weil ich sämtliche Channels aus habe, niemals in Gruppenchannels rede sondern nur /sagen und /em kenne. Und auf dieser Ebene bin ich noch nie auf OOc gestoßen. Klar man merkt manchmal, dass man jemanden vor sich hat, der RP gerade als Ausnahme betreibt. Trotzdem geben sich auch diese bisher immer reglich Mühe eine Rolle zu spielen. Und mehr kann man doch nicht verlangen.

Ich würde einen ganz anderen Weg gehen. Hätte ich bei Codemaster etwas zu sagen, dann würde ich in allen Channels, ausser /sagen und /em OOC erlauben. Dann kann sich nämlich auch keiner mehr darüber aufregen, dass im /sng OOC betrieben wird. Für mich ist es eh völlig suspekt, warum man mit jemanden RP betreiben soll, der am anderen Ende der Welt hängt und nur mit mir Kontakt hat, weil er im gleichen Channel hockt. Gedankenlesen über 10000km kann bestimmt nichtmal diese Elfenhexe aus Lothlorien.


----------



## Parat (27. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich vielleicht jetzt weit aus dem Fenster, aber ich behaupte mal RP lastiger zu sein als jeder anderen in diesem Thread. Oder wie erklärst du dir 7 Tage Spielzeit meines Hauptcharakters der noch nichtmal Stufe 15 ist und das Auenland nie verlassen hat?


Weißt Du ... ich bild mir ja jetzt nicht ein, Dich beurteilen zu können, aber Du hast sicher unrecht. Ich hab nur jetzt keine Lust, bei dem Vergleich mitzumachen, das wirkt dann so kindisch.



> Für mich ist es eh völlig suspekt, warum man mit jemanden RP betreiben soll, der am anderen Ende der Welt hängt und nur mit mir Kontakt hat, weil er im gleichen Channel hockt. Gedankenlesen über 10000km kann bestimmt nichtmal diese Elfenhexe aus Lothlorien.


Das wäre mir auch suspekt. Ändert nichts dran, dass man den SNG nicht nur so nutzen kann.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2008)

Ich glaube, man sollte die Channels so betrachten: Es geht nicht darum, mit Leuten am anderen Ende der Welt Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Sondern, es geht anders herrum darum, dass einen LFF B5K8 (5/6) nd HPT WM aus dem Spiel reisst. Wenn sich darin alle so unterhalten würden (was zum glück ja nicht geschieht), dann hätten "richtige Rollenspieler" eigentlich nur eine vorgehensweise zur wahl: SNG aus machen, und nur anschalten wenn es unbedingt und wirklich nötig ist, weil man direkt wieder zu-ge-LFF B5K8-et wird.

Das heisst, die Regel, sich in Öffentlichen Channels Rollenspielerisch zu verhalten ist wahrscheinlich nicht dafür gedacht, dass man darin seinen charakter weiterentwickelt und ne story entwirft, sondern dafür, dass man _nicht_ davon aus dem Rollenspiel-Feeling geworfen wird.

Man Muss ja auch nicht "über den kontinent hinweg mit allen leuten telepathie betreiben".  Man kann das in öffentlichen Kanälen gesagte ja einfach keine Auswirkung auf die Charaktere haben lassen. Das heisst, wenn man den ganzen Tag rollenspielgerecht leuten erklärt, wo der Rabe des Kundigen in Forochel ist, dann hat das der Charakter selber dennoch nicht getan. Aber die anderen Leute haben einen Lieb, weil die Hintergrund-Störgeräusche damit zu Vogelgezwitscher und Flötenmusik wurden.


----------



## Martok (27. September 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Schon alleine Gruppen die sich bilden wollen und den SNG channel nutzen, bringen mich auf die Palme. "Suchen WÄ, WM, JÄ für CD dann go" Das nimmt die selben formen an wie im Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben. Das kann es doch nicht sein??!!



Mae govannen! respektive Hi all ^^

also selbst ich als non-rp'ler , der auf bele rumeiert, finde solche gruppengesuche  gelinde gesagt auch sch..............eibenkleister.
man könnte wenigstens einen vollständigen deutschen satz formulieren.
wie sagte mein lehrer immer: subjekt prädikat objekt punkt !

andererseits finde ich , dass es manche mit dem RP ein bisschen übertreiben, also meine elbin hupst so viel rum wie sie will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und im pony stell ich mich solange ich will auf den tisch! mache ich auf der wies'n ja schleisslich auch (ok auf der wiesen nur solange, wie der tisch net umfällt ^^)

und wenn das so einem RP-Zwerg nicht gefällt, kann der sich gern auf den kopf stellen, da habe ich kein problem mit, da mach ich nämlich mit 
(/handstand  4teh win^^).  
und in meiner gilde als auch in meinem raid-bündnis nimmt jeder das mit dem RP eh nicht so genau, es geht eher um das gesellige in der gegend rumziehen und irgendwas zusammen zu erledigen. (meistens hat das erledigen was mit balrog oder thorog zu tun^^)



aber wenn ich manche forenbeiträge lese:  ala  ich habe gestern 4stunden im pony rumgestanden und keiner hat mich angesprochen.
dann frage ich mich wer hier der sozial-autist ist: das wow-kiddie, das im angmar chat  LFM Uru schreibt , oder der RP der 4h lang im pony solo rumsteht und nichts macht, ausser warten!

und in 4h kann ich ne menge mit leuten unternehmen, man müsste sie nur mal ansprechen.
dabei muss man (auch als non-rp'ler) immer vor augen haben:  so wie man in den wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus.
wenn mich jemand mit mae govannen o.ä. anspricht, werde ich sicherlich den teufel tun und  mit  "Hi du" anworten, (im sippenchat, wo quasi nur non-rp'ler sind langt natürlich das simple  "Hi all".


was ich mit meinem geschreibsl zum ausdruck bringen will:
die RP'ler sollen verständnis haben , dass nicht jeder immer lust auf RP hat.
und die non-RP'ler könnten sich in RP-gruppen auch dem entsprechend verhalten, und so was wie LFG, LFM etc weglassen.



gruss Ary  auf dem netten server Belegaer


PS: warum ich auf dem server landete?
ganz einfach alle meine bekannten zogg(t)en da.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. September 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> andererseits finde ich , dass es manche mit dem RP ein bisschen übertreiben, also meine elbin hupst so viel rum wie sie will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm ... Und auf den Gedanken das es vielleicht Leute die Rollenspiel betreiben stört, kommst du nicht? Auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, es ist ziemlich lästig wenn man versucht RP zu praktizieren und 100 Leute durchs Pony hüpfen oder laufen. Das zerstört die Atmosphäre. Und nur weil du das auf der Wiesn tust, musst du das nicht im Pony machen.

Wenn man sich schon dazu beschließt, auf einem RP Server zu spielen, obwohl RP einen nicht interessiert, wäre es zumindest angebracht, ein oder zwei kleine Dinge zu beachten. 
Natürlich heiße ich es gut, dass du im SNG vollständige Sätze schreibst oder auf Mae Govannen nicht mit "Hi" antwortest. Aber an Orten wo offensichtlich und wissentlich RP betrieben wird, nicht rumzulaufen oder sich aufzuführen wie ein Verrückter, ist sicherlich für jeden Non-Rpler im Bereich des Machbaren. Und mir persönlich sind Formulierungen wie "Suchen Wm, Jäger, HM für Cd dann go" im SNG lieber, also herumhüpfende Verrückte an Orten wo RP betrieben wird.


----------



## done (27. September 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> PS: warum ich auf dem server landete?
> ganz einfach alle meine bekannten zogg(t)en da.


Hallo Martok,

nehmen wir mal an, alle deine Bekannten würden einen kostenloses Serverwechsel angeboten bekommen. 
Wie schätzt du da die Resonanz ein?

Ich will das jetzt nicht in absoluter Realität durchspielen, weil die Bekannten immer wieder auch jemand kennen. Aber so mal rein theoretisch gesponnen.


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Erstens war ich zuvor durchaus engagiert in Diskussionen zur Entwicklung des RPs in LOTRO, und zum anderen mag ich es nicht, wenn man irgendwelchen Leuten, die sich engagieren und da nun wirklich sich arg bemühen - ungeachtet ihrer persönlichen Vorlieben - ne gemeinsame Basis zu finden, Propaganda etc unterstellt.





Parat schrieb:


> Hab ich doch hier getan, bis Deine Anwürfe kamen gegen die Organisatoren? Aber wenn man sich schon zu Propaganda-Vorwürfen und wilden Verschwörungstheorien hinreißen lässt, dann wird man da ja wohl noch gegenreden können.



Und ich mag nicht, wenn jemand eine Spielergruppe als Buhmann vor seinen Karren spannt um seine Ziele durchzusetzen. Unter dem Vorwand eines vermeindlichen Problems Stimmen für eure "Lösungsvorschläge" zu fischen. Wie nennst Du so etwas?  Da ist das wirklich eine nette Umschreibung, ich könnte noch bösere Bezeichnungen dafür finden, als Propaganda. Wenn ich sowas dann noch mit "Für mehr Lebenfreude in Mittelerde" betitel - wie propagandistisch hättest Du es denn gerne?

Das Ding ist kein Gedanken-Posting und auch keine Info, nicht mal ein Vorschlag. Das ist ein Manifest, welches in Form einer Pedition von einer kleinen Gruppe erstellt ist, die der Community glauben machen möchte, daß es zum einen notwendig ist (die sonst zu erwartenden Auswirkungen und Konsequenzen werden ja deutlich im Post geschildert), zum anderen zu mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde beitragen soll, was ich schon als geschmacklose Veräppelung bezeichnen würde.

Ich persönlich sage dazu: Danke liebe Organisatoren, lasst mal stecken. Wir rufen euch dann wieder wenn die Welt auf Belegaer untergegangen ist und wir eure rettende Hilfe dringend benötigen. 
Dann finden wir gemeinsam eine Gruppe die wir verantwortlich machen können und ersinnen dann neue Lösungsvorschläge    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Parat schrieb:


> Is ja albern. Ich meine: WENN ich eigennützige Motive hätte, dann würd ich dran arbeiten, dass das RP immer schlechter wird, damit die Leute dann zu unserem Projekt wechseln.^^



Hier kann ich Dir nicht mal mehr Folgen.... ist für mich zu hoch oder einfach nur wirr. Keine Ahnung.
Jedoch zumindest kann ich daraus lesen das es sich um ein "Projekt" von euch handelt. Das war ja zu befürchten und rechtfertigt meine anfängliche Skepsis.



Parat schrieb:


> LOTRO? Nö. Da hab ich keine Ahnung. :-)
> Und wissens: Ach, herrjeh, wir haben alle Vorstellungen davon, wie RP aussehen kann und aussehen sollte, aber ich hab in einigen hundert Postings in den LOTRO-Foren fast durchgängig die Position vertreten, dassman von LOTRO nicht zuviel verlangen kann aus RPer-Sicht, weil MMORG ganz generell ein Medium ist, das kaum Komplexität bieten kann.





Parat schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: Davon verlange ich nie etwas für LOTRO, weil es für mich eben ein hübsch platziertes Arcardegame ist, wobei man m.E. selbst dort auf einem RP-Server durchaus gewisse Mindeststandards festzurren kann.





Parat schrieb:


> ... und nun ausgerechnet mich als elitär zu bezeichnen, das ist schon Wahnsinn, wenn man mich etwas kennt.^^ Unser ganzes Projekt gründeten wir mal, um albernen Regelfetischisten zu entgehen. Wir haben massiv "Macht" verlagert von der Spielleitung (die es in solchen Projekten ja wirklich aktiv gibt) auf die Spieler verteilt. So kann jeder Spieler NSCs übernehmen und bespielen, sowie auch NSCs und Monster herbeispawnen. Sie können etliches, was in LOTRO wahrscheinlich nicht mal SLs können. Und das jeder einzelne Spieler. Wo Du Dich anderswo wochenlang mit kleingeistiger Kritik an irgendwelchen Details der Biographie herumärgern musst, werden bei uns 90% innerhalb von 24 Stunden durchgewunken.  Das glatte Gegenteil ist der Fall.^^




Aha, jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Ich denke Deine Aussagen sprechen für sich und benötigen keinen weiteren Kommentar.

Dein letzter Abschnitt gefällt mir am Besten und ich freu mich, das wir uns somit jede weitere Diskussion schenken können. Geht es also doch um die Weltherrschaft - wieso sagt ihr das denn nicht gleich?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt lachen wir gemeinsam drüber und dann geht jeder wieder das spielen, was er so gerne macht...nur tut es bitte nicht in HdrO, denn hier gilt: No sheriffs allowed    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Parat schrieb:


> Nochmal: Hier schlägt doch gar niemand konkret vor, wie RP auszusehen hat? Hier wird nicht über die wirklichen "Streitfragen" der RP-Communities geredet, nicht über Charaktertreue, nicht über Settingbezug, nicht über Affirmativität, nicht über Konseqenz, nicht über Engine versus Emote, nicht über den Grad der Freiheit der Spieler. All das sind Fragen, über die ich gerne und leidenschaftlich diskutieren kann. Aber das tu ich ja hier gar nicht.



Gott sei Dank nicht. 
Bitte, lass das auch so und das Gleiche gilt für mich auch in Bezug auf andere aus Deiner elitären Community.
Wir sind es doch gar nicht würdig. Bitte bitte lass uns weiter arcade spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich will nicht gerettet werden!  Nur einfach gehen und lass das Licht brennen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber lass doch mal Deine Karte da, wenn die GMs bei uns mal nicht mehr weiter kommen und Hilfe benötigen...man weiss ja nie?  

Du merkst sicher schon: So langsam kann ich Dich nicht mehr so richtig ernst nehmen




Parat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für mich hört es sich alles so an, als hättest Du einmal massiv Ärger irgendwo gehabt mit Vorschriften fürs RP und das projezierst Du jetzt alles darauf.



Nein zum Glück noch nicht. Wieso auch - im Gegenteil ich finde unsere RP-Richtlinien wichtig und gut und unterstütze sie und fühle mich durch sie auch ausreichend geschützt.
Damit das auch so bleibt, versuche ich mich gegen Leute zu wehren, die "Mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde" propagieren usw.
Und ich möchte nochmal ergänzen, was ich oben schonmal erwähnt habe: Die Regeln auf Belegaer sind gut und die Arbeit der dortigen GMs ist aus meiner Sicht bisher sehr anständig.  
Vielleicht sollten Du und die Deinen einfach mal lockerer werden und den offiziellen Gamemastern und Community-Managern einfach mal mehr vertrauen schenken. 

Die bekommen das auch mit diesen vom TE erwähnten Subjekten in den Griff, die unseren Server infiltrieren und das Rollenspiel so massiv gefährden... hab vertrauen Bruder....


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2008)

Cybi, kannste gefälligst mal aufhören? Ich kann doch jetzt nicht schon zweimal am Tag den Forenbeitrag der Woche wählen, und dann auch noch immer mit dir!

Übrigens komm ich da langsam echt nicht mehr drauf klar, wie sehr man in einem völlig anderen kontext so stark unterschwellig über den faschismus geredet werden kann.


Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Stelle an der du drei seiner beiträge in folge zitiert hast, das war wieder so ein schlag unter die Gürtellinie. Deine Beiträge bestehen oft aus so einer links-rechts-links-schlagkombination, wo zwischen argumentativem anfang und ende irgendwo der Gegner niedergemacht wird.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2008)

Geht mir auch ein bissl auf die Eier, aber es gibt eben so Typen - wie gestern auf der Party auch - die immer mit so einem Kack anfangen. Nazivergleiche sind halt wieder "in". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://ahoipolloi.blogger.de/stories/959365/


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2008)

So in etwa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

done schrieb:


> Der Startpost addressiert bewusst Rollenspieler und Nicht-Rollenspieler uva.
> Jeder darf hier mitlesen und mitreden.



Der Startpost addressiert offensichtlich jedes Säugetier auf diesem Planeten 
fehlt eigentlich nur noch expliziet hervorgehoben die Mutter des Hausmeisters der Turbine Zentrale in Westwood, MA USA
Mal ehrlich, ich hab mich amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird nur noch getopt von dem darauffolgenden Pathos über unersern geliebten Rollenspielserver Belegaer der ein Geschenk an uns Rollenspieler ist....bla bla

spätestens da wusst ich schon, wie ich das zum ersten Mal gelesen hatte, was da so ungefähr folgen würde, aber Pustekuchen - es kam noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




done schrieb:


> Die meisten Reaktionen zeigen uns, dass das gelungen es.



Nun, meine nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was ihr ansonsten als "die meisten" Statistik anführt hat mir ja schon Parat vorgerechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mich dann auch in den Foren wo ihr gepostet habe selbst mal umgesehen (einfach mal nach dem Titel: Lebensfreude in Mittelerde googeln) und finde dort (natürlich neben den obligatorischen einsilbrigen Zustimmern) genug Kritik und Diskussion hierzu, die eben so wie ich keinen Sinn und Grund in eurer Aktion sehen und keinen Bedarf. Diese Diskussionen hast Du dann vergessen zu erwähnen, obwohl sie im offiziellen Belegaer-Forum stattfinden und, da ihr den gleichen Schmarrn in fast allen RP-Seiten und Foren gepostet habt dort vereinzelt auch - soweit er Beachtung gefunden hat, denn dort interessiert man sich offensichtlich weder für den Post, noch für Belegaer.
Für wen es interesant ist: Hier der Link zur Diskussion im offiziellen Codemasterforum: Mehr Lebensfreude in Mittelerde 

Besonders spannend find ich auch, das eure Antworten auf Kritik die hier erhoben wird teilweise aus den anderen Diskussionen herauskopiert sind. Das zeigt schön, wie ähnlich diese Kritik ist und wie ihr mit immer den gleichen Sprüchen darauf antwortet.
Wie macht ihr das denn? Ruft ihr euch an um die richtige Antwort gemeinsam zu eruieren oder habt ihr da mittlerweile eine Liste von standardisierten Antworten erstellt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






done schrieb:


> Es wird immer Punkte geben, über die sich jemand aufregt. Und das ist auch gut.
> Denn wenn wir so aalglatt formulieren, dass es keinerlei Kritik gibt, oder nur Punkte ansprechen, über die eh schon Einigkeit herrscht, ist es dann überhaupt wert darüber zu reden?



Na bitte, mit ein wenig drüber nachdenken gehts doch. Die Anwort heisst definitiv nein! 
Ist das denn aber ein Grund so eine Hexenjagd auf vermeindliche "Störer des Rollenspiels auf Belegaer" zu formulieren um die Apokalypse zu prophezeien nur um ein paar dämliche Vorschläge durchzudrücken, von denen du selbst vermutest, daß sie sonst keine Beachtung finden könnten?

Du hättest auch einfach nur posten können: Liebe community, ich und meine Homies Parat und Martok (und wer sonst noch - so langsam verliert man ja bei euch den Überblick) haben uns mal hingesetzt und ein paar Verbesseungspunkte verfasst. Was haltet ihr davon?

Dann hättet ihr zumindest die Chance gehabt, das eure Punkte kritisch diskutiert würden. Aber wir wissen ja beide das genau dies schon versucht wurde und nicht den gewünschten Erfolg hatte

Auf diesem Wege geht es auch nicht, denn der ist mehr als schäbig, was euch ja auch an verschieden Stellen gesagt wird. Haltet ihr die Community für so dumm?
Letztendlich macht ihr euch nur lächerlich


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Cybi, kannste gefälligst mal aufhören? Ich kann doch jetzt nicht schon zweimal am Tag den Forenbeitrag der Woche wählen, und dann auch noch immer mit dir!
> 
> Übrigens komm ich da langsam echt nicht mehr drauf klar, wie sehr man in einem völlig anderen kontext so stark unterschwellig über den faschismus geredet werden kann.
> 
> ...



Was du Dir da zusammenwählst ist Dein Ding. Lustige Liste die Du da führst. find ich blöd!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte schön? Faschismus? Nationalsozialismus?  Wo rede ich denn von so etwas?

Ich habe von Propaganda gesprochen. Das die auch so etwas benutzt haben ist zwar ein Fakt, macht die aber nicht zum Copyright-Träger. Du holst da etwas zu weit aus. 
Tatsächlich sind solche propagandistischen Maßnahmen in ihrer Art sicherlich ähnlich, doch man sollte schon unterscheiden wer sie benutzt und wozu. 
Mit Nazis hat unsere Diskussion bestimmt nichts zu tun. 

Wir reden hier von Rollenspielen mein Gott und eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten die auf diesem Wege ihr Ding durchbringen möchten. 


...und hey, das ist kein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie, das war Rhetorik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem hast Du es gerade nötig. Du hast nur eine andere Masche drauf und machst es über böse zynische Bemerkungen oder mit einer Ironie-Sarkasmus Kombi. Letztendlich kommt es aufs Selbe raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Geht mir auch ein bissl auf die Eier, aber es gibt eben so Typen - wie gestern auf der Party auch - die immer mit so einem Kack anfangen. Nazivergleiche sind halt wieder "in".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun, für deine Party-Bekanntschaften kann ich nichts. Ich kann Dir aber versichern das ich keiner von "diesen Typen" bin, die ständig mit "Nazivergleichen" rumwedeln. Deinen Eiern droht also keine Gefahr


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2008)

Die ersten beiden Absätze sind nicht böse sondern positiv dir gegenüber gemeint, vielleicht kann man sich dazu irgendwie noch ne bessere Betonung vorstellen. Ich das mit dem faschismus nicht dir unterstellt, sondern mir ist aufgefallen, wie sehr ihr darüber redet, ohne es tatsächlich zu erwähnen (oder zu meinen).

Und man kann problemlos Rhetorisch unter die Gürtellinie schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## done (28. September 2008)

Die Kritikpunkte in den Threads in den anderen Foren beziehen sich auf ausgewählte Punkte innerhalb der Vorschläge oder um Punkte, die nach dem Startpost von anderen angebracht wurden.
Ohne das schönreden zu wollen (geschweige denn zu müssen) sind die allgemeinen Reaktionen positiv. Vielleicht hilft hier auch ein Blick in das englischsprachige Forum.

Wenn jetzt einer ankommt und tatsächlich nachforscht, wie die Reaktionen sind, und uns dann unterstellt, wir würden irgendwelche komischen Aktionen machen, dann wunder ich mich eigentlich sehr über denjenigen. 
Zumal er zu einer Aktion herumforscht und herumgooglet, die nicht einmal seine eigene ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine, geht's noch? Nichts besseres zu tun, als so etwas herunterzumachen?

Aber an den Reaktionen von den Leuten die danach geschrieben haben und die scheinbar öfter hier sind, scheint das einfach eine Marotte desjenigen zu sein.
Von daher gebe ich da nichts weiter drauf und rate das auch den anderen.

Darüber hinaus würde ich bitten, dass wir jetzt wieder zum Thema zurückkommen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Nun, für deine Party-Bekanntschaften kann ich nichts. Ich kann Dir aber versichern das ich keiner von "diesen Typen" bin, die ständig mit "Nazivergleichen" rumwedeln. Deinen Eiern droht also keine Gefahr



Du warst damit auch überhaupt nicht gemeint, die Assoziation haben Andere in diesem Thread geweckt. Aber nett, dass du Sorge um meine Eier hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (28. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Absätze sind nicht böse sondern positiv dir gegenüber gemeint, vielleicht kann man sich dazu irgendwie noch ne bessere Betonung vorstellen. Ich das mit dem faschismus nicht dir unterstellt, sondern mir ist aufgefallen, wie sehr ihr darüber redet, ohne es tatsächlich zu erwähnen (oder zu meinen).
> 
> Und man kann problemlos Rhetorisch unter die Gürtellinie schlagen
> 
> ...



Ja sorry, ich war so in Fahrt, ich glaube ich habe heute meinen Aggressiven und Bissigen (obwohl ich mich gar nicht so fühle)

und normal kann ich Deine Art ja ganz gut deuten, aber heute lieg ich wohl falsch. 

hab mich bei dem Thread hier auch ein wenig reingesteigert und deshalb mach ich da auch mal Schluss jetzt. Ist ja auch eigentlich alles gesagt.

ich geh lieber was HdrO spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Knurrbauch -  gilt für dich ebenso, hast ja recht....isch bön mal wech was spielen, bevor Du jetzt nach mir schnappst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (28. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Ich denke Deine Aussagen sprechen für sich und benötigen keinen weiteren Kommentar.
> 
> Dein letzter Abschnitt gefällt mir am Besten und ich freu mich, das wir uns somit jede weitere Diskussion schenken können. Geht es also doch um die Weltherrschaft - wieso sagt ihr das denn nicht gleich?
> 
> ...


Traurig, wenn man inzwischen so eingeschossen auf eine Verschwörungstheorie ist, dass man alles so liest, als würde es die Theorie bestätigen.

Das genannte "Projekt" hatte nullkommanix mit der Initiative diverser LOTRO-Spieler zu tun. Ich hab da lediglich in dem Thread 2 Postings gemacht, die die Diskussion nicht sonderlich voran brachten. Das Wort projekt bezog sich also kein Stück auf LOTRO oder diese Initiative, sondern - wenn Du es genau wissen willst - auf das Projekt in meiner Signatur hier im Forum.

Und wenn Du das alles nochmal mit dieser Infor liest (auf die Du dich zuvor schon mehrere male bezogen hattest, weswegen ich nicht dachte, das nochmal klarstellen zu müssen), dann macht das doch mehr Sinn als dass wir hier gemeinsam das Projekt betreiben, aus LOTRO ein Hardcore-Rollenspiel zu machen.

Das ist es nicht. Das wird es nicht werden. Wer sowas will, wird in der NWN- oder UO-Szene fündig, nicht in LOTRO, wobei Hardcore arg relativ ist, denn es ist mir ja unbenommen, mich da als liberal zu empfinden. Hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. September 2008)

Sorry, aber ich kann's mir nicht verkneifen. 


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=32870


Klischees die sich selbst bestätigen; immer wieder einen Lacher wert obwohl man eigentlich heulen sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann's mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=32870



Schlimm daran find ich auch, wie viele Post da sind, wo die leute nichtmal ansatzweise sowas schrieben wie "Ich fürchte, du solltest vielleicht einfach RP-Servern fern bleiben."
Ich glaube, selbst mit anfänglichem guten Willen hätte er nicht lange genug dort bleiben können, um sich ansatzweise im Rollenspiel "richtig"* zu verhalten.

Ist das eine unfaire und elitäre Einstellung? Ja, und ich bin damit im recht.


PS: Auch geil: WoW-GMs entscheiden, dass "Eispickel" für einen Nachtelfen-Druiden nicht gegen die Rollenspiel-Regeln verstößt.

________
* wieder wird "richtig" orientiert an meinem Standpunkt


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. September 2008)

Ich habe ja selbst bis Level 62 auf einem (sogenannten) RP-Realm gespielt... von einem alten Schulkamerad wurd mir im Nachhinein gesteckt, dass auf so manchem PvP-Realm mehr RP abgeht als auf den entsprechend geflagten Zufluchtsorten. Zu blöd aber auch. 

Eigentlich sollte das nur nocheinmal den drastischen Unterschied der Akzeptanz von RP darstellen. Auch wenn's reißerisch ist.


----------



## Parat (30. September 2008)

In WOW hat sich die RP-Community im Verlauf der Jahre von ursprünglich X Servern immer mehr auf einen einzigen verlagert, an den anderen Ecken starb RP aus.

Diese stetige Flucht von den anderen Servern sorgte natürlich dafür, dass man auf dem Fluchtserver lange Zeit glaubte man stehe außerhalb des negativen Trends für RP, aber als der Zugang zu stocken begann, musste man auch da zunehmend sich fürs RP zurück ziehen. Und heute unterscheidet auch den erst der dritte oder vierte Blick von einem stinknormalen Server.

Das sind allerdings Tendenzen, die meines Erachtens nichts mit WOW als Spiel, ja nicht mal mit Blizzward bzw den GMs zu tun haben. Die haben es sicherlich beschleunigt. Das ist eher ne allgemeine MMORPG-Geschichte, wobei LOTRO den "Nachteil" (eigentlich ists ein Vorteil) hat, dass es nur einen RP-Server gibt. Das hat zur Folge, dass a) die COmmunity nicht extrem verteilt ist .. das ist was Gutes. Es hat aber auch den so empfundenen Nachteil, dass nicht die ständigen Flüchtlinge aus anderen Realms dem RP ständig frisches Blut in dem Umfang zuführen, wie das in WOW der Fall war.

Hinzu kommt, dass ob der Organisation des RPs in solchen MMORPGs der Wandel sich nie so vollzieht, dass alle Spieler gleichermaßen weniger RP haben, sondern dass einfach immer mehr Leute aus dem RP aussteigen bzw keines mehr in ihnen gefallendem Ausmaß finden. Für andere, wahrscheinlich sogar in jedem Fall der Mehrheit der RP-Interessierten (denn die anderen hauen ja ab) verändert sich nix. Ihre RP-Gruppen laufen, wo liegt das Problem?

Daher kann man sich auch nie, und das ist in wirklich allen MMORPGs gleich, auf ne Situationsbeschreibung einigen, weil MMORPGs eben keine "eine Realität" darstellen, sonder ob ihrer Spielweise (jeder plus sein Umfeld formt sein eigenes Spiel) immer viele Realitäten nebeneinander haben.


----------



## done (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir gehen jetzt in die Planungsphase des Events.

Hier der Link
http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?postid=208874#post208874

Es werden noch Leute gesucht.


----------



## h3ir (3. Oktober 2008)

done schrieb:


> *3. Spieltechnisch *(das gehört eigentlich ins Vorschlagsforum, hat aber jeweils Rollenspielhintergrund):
> - keine Pets in geschlossenen Räumen
> - Orte wie das letzte heimelige Haus so umbauen, dass man nicht mehr von Ballustraden "fallen" kann
> - Reiten in Thorin's Halle unmöglich machen
> ...



Da hab ich auch was zu sagen:
- Orte umbauen damit man nicht mehr runterfallen kan würde auch die nicht RPler auf nicht RP Server betreffen und die wären dann genervt.
- Das gleiche auch für reotem om Thorin's Halle.
- In Städten das Waffentragen verbieten würde ich nervig finden und ich weiß nicht ob Turbine das auch machen würde.

Alle anderen Optionen würden mich als 1/2 RPler auf einen nicht RP-Server auch freuen.

Ich hoffe für euch das der RP-Server nicht irgendwann so endet wie die RP Server in WoW; also fast niemand macht mehr RP...


----------

